# السلام على من اتبع الهدى



## abdo6680 (13 مايو 2007)

يا ايها المسيحى دعنا نتكلم ونتحاور معا حوار فلسفى منطقى بعيد عن التعصب اذا كان الانجيل غير محرف فلماذا يوجد اختلاف فى الاربع اناجيل فى عدة امور رغم انكم تقولون ان يسوع أبلغ ان كل كاتب من كتاب الاربع انا جيل انه سيسكنة بروحة ويكتب الانجيل عنة وان كلهم يكمل بعضهم بعض فهل يعقل ذلك لو كان هذا صحيحا وان روح يسوع سكنت الاربع كتاب فلماذا اختلفو فى امور كثيرة من المفروض ان لا يختلفو فيها وايضا يختلفون فى الاحكام .....


----------



## Basilius (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: السلام على من اتبع الهدى*

*جميل جدا 
اذن مطلوب من حضرتك 
ان تاتي بالشواهد من الكتاب ..... وبعدين شايفك كاتب كلمة لاهوت ..... انت فاهم في اللاهوت اصلا؟؟ 
بلاش والنبي الكلام الكبير عليك دة 
المناقشة تكون بالنص بتفسيرة  المسيحي الابائي 
اي نص بدون اي تفسير مسيحي سيكون قصور منك وانك لست على علم *


----------



## برنابا01 (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: السلام على من اتبع الهدى*

اخ عبود انا على استعداد لتزويدك بكل ما يلزمك من ادلة على ما تفضلت به 
واي مساعدة انا موجود على ياهو 
bernaba01


----------



## Christian Knight (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: السلام على من اتبع الهدى*



abdo6680 قال:


> ( ان نحن نزلنا الذكر واننا له لحافظون ) يقول الله عز وجل ان نحنا نزلنا الذكر اى القراءن



*لماذا التدليس يا مسلم؟
الا تعلم ان الذكر معناها الوحى؟
حتى فى كتابكم تدلسون!!!!!
ثم وهل يعقل اصلا ان الله يحفظ احد كتبه ولا يحفظ البقية؟ فاى اله هذا؟
و اليس من الممكن ان القرآن تم تحريفه وان هذه الاية اضيفت بعد التحريف وخاصة ان الهكم له سابقتين فى ترك كتبه للتحريف؟
يا ريت لو تقنعنا بالعقل والمنطق انه من الممكن ان يترك الله الحقيقى (وليس اله الاسلام) كتبه للتحريف
منتظر ردك على هذا السؤال ومنتظرين ادلتك المزعومة على اكذوبة تحريف كتاب الله.

ملحوظات اخيرة:
ممنوع التطاول على الكتاب المقدس او العقيدة المسيحية
ممنوع النسخ من المواقع الاسلامية*


----------



## TruthXSeeker (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: السلام على من اتبع الهدى*

لماذا التدليس يا مسلم؟
الا تعلم ان الذكر معناها الوحى؟
حتى فى كتابكم تدلسون!!!!!
من قال؟؟الذكر(بإضافة الف ولام التعريف تعني القرآن)
وهذا هو التفسير المنطقي المتناسب مع تعاليم القرآن
ثم وهل يعقل اصلا ان الله يحفظ احد كتبه ولا يحفظ البقية؟ 
نعم إذا وجد سبب
فاى اله هذا؟
إلهي وإلهك
و اليس من الممكن ان القرآن تم تحريفه وان هذه الاية اضيفت بعد التحريف وخاصة ان الهكم له سابقتين فى ترك كتبه للتحريف؟
لا,لأن القرآن -ليس كل الإنجيل-متواتر
فأنت لن تجد النسخة العالمية الجديدة المراجعة من القرآن((كما في الإنجيل))


يا ريت لو تقنعنا بالعقل والمنطق انه من الممكن ان يترك الله الحقيقى (وليس اله الاسلام) كتبه للتحريف
منتظر ردك على هذا السؤال ومنتظرين ادلتك المزعومة على اكذوبة تحريف كتاب الله.
ملاحظة: من الآن سأتكلم من وجهة نظري كمسلم 
نعم من المنطقي
فنحن نؤمن بأن كتابكم غير صالح لكل زمان ومكان
فإذا لم يحرف فلن نستطيع أن نجد أخطاء
وإذا لم نجد أخطاء فلن نسطيع إقناعكم بأن تغيروا تعاليمكم (الغير صالحة لكل زمان ومكان)
إلى تعاليمنا الصالحة لكل زمان ومكان
ثم ما الفائدة من حفظ التعاليم إذا كانت لا تنفع للمستقبل وستتغير؟؟
فقرآننا ليس سوى مكمل ومعدل ومؤكد على الأناجيل
كما أن الأناجيل ليست سوى معدلة ومكملة ومؤكدة على التوراة
فكل الكتب السماوية عي عبارة عن سلسلة كاملة من التعاليم
التي تحتوي على الناسخ والمنسوخ
فالمنسوخ قد يتناسب مع طبيعة الناس الذين في ذلك الزمن
ولكن قد لا يتناسب مع طبيعة الناس في هذا الزمن
لذلك هذا يتطلب تعاليم جديدة
حتى نصل إلى القرآن الذي هو-كما نؤمن-صالح لكل زمان ومكان

ملحوظات اخيرة:
ممنوع التطاول على الكتاب المقدس او العقيدة المسيحية
ممنوع النسخ من المواقع الاسلامية
أعتقد أنه من جانب العدل والإنصاف أن تفعلوا نفس الشيء إلينا
وشكرا

ملاحظة: قد لا يتسنى لي الدخول كثيرا في هذه الفترة لأنها فترة أبحاث وتقارير
فأنا مشغول الآن مع المدرسة
فأرجو ألا تنزعجوا من تأخري في الرد على بعض المواضيع


----------



## Christian Knight (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: السلام على من اتبع الهدى*

*1-لغويا كلمة الذكر تعنى الوحى سواء كانت معرفة ام نكرة وكان على كاتب الموضوع ان يذكر ذلك ويقول انها تفيد القرآن من رأيه لكن انه يقول انها تعنى القرآن فهذا تدليس واضح وعلى اى حال انت بنفسك قلت ان ذلك ما يتطابق مع تفسير القرآن يعنى مجرد اجتهاد.

2-الا تعلم يا صديقنا ان القرآن له عدة ترجمات بالانجليزية؟ وهل ترى ان تلك الترجمات تفيد ان القرآن تم تحريفه؟
فاذا كان جوابك لا فلماذا تعتبر وجود عدة ترجمات للكتاب المقدس دليلا على تحريفه او عدم تواتره؟؟؟
هذا غير ان القرآن كان دائما محدودا فى لغة واحدة ولم تتم ترجمته الى لغات اخرى سوى من فترات قريبة مما يجعل تحريفه اسهل كثيرا فى خلال ال1400سنة الماضية وده طبعا غير الادلة الاخرى مثل اختلاف المسلمين وتقاتلهم بسبب نسخ القران بعد موت محمد

فى حين ان الكتاب المقدس منذ القرن الاول تمت ترجمته الى عدة لغات وانتشر بجميع انحاء العالم مما يجعل تحريفه امرا مستحيلا ولم يحدث يوما قتال بين المسيحيين حوله

3-انت تقول ان الله سمح بتحريف التوراة والانجيل لان تعاليمهما غير صالحة لكل مكان وزمان وهذا سبب غير مقنع طبعا, فعلى سبيل المثال نحن نؤمن ان هناك احكام فى العهد القديم تخص فترة العهد القديم فقط لكن ذلك ليس معناه ان الله سيترك العهد القديم للتحريف بل ان الله اكمله بالعهد الجديد الذى لا يختلف معه. فلو كان القرآن من عند الله الحقيقى لاتفق مع الكتاب المقدس ولما اتهمه بالتحريف.

ده غير انك لم تخبرنا ما هى تلك التعاليك التى لا تتفق مع كل مكان وزمان؟؟
هل ترى المحبة والتسامح والقداسة لا يتفقان مع كل مكان وزمان؟؟
ام هل ترى الكتاب المقدس يأمرنا ان نقتل المرتد او نعطى المرأة نصف حقها فى الميراث او نجعل الدولة دينية او نكفر كل من يختلف معنا ونقاتله او او........؟
فالشرائع التى لا تناسب اى زمان ومكان هى شرائع الاسلام فقط*


----------



## My Rock (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: السلام على من اتبع الهدى*



abdo6680 قال:


> اذا كان الانجيل غير محرف فلماذا يوجد اختلاف فى الاربع اناجيل فى عدة امور


 
كفاية كلام فارغ و هات الادلة على اي اختلاف في اي انجيل مع الاخر


----------



## رحمه للعالمين (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: السلام على من اتبع الهدى*



> ملحوظات اخيرة:
> ممنوع التطاول على الكتاب المقدس او العقيدة المسيحية
> ممنوع النسخ من المواقع الاسلامية
> أعتقد أنه من جانب العدل والإنصاف أن تفعلوا نفس الشيء إلينا
> وشكرا



لماذا تظهر مشاركاتي يا مشرف 
وشكرا


----------



## abdo6680 (14 مايو 2007)

اولا الوحى ما هو الا القراءن بذاتة اكان الوحى شىء غير القراءن والوحى من عند الله ليس من البشر ......
وانا لا ادلس كما ادعى الاخ الفاضل و القراءن ترجم بواسطة الازهر الشريف الى اكثر من سبع لغات حتى يستطيع كل انسان على وجه الارض فهمه وايستيعابة والترجمة لا يتم فيها تحريف اتعلم ايها الاخ الفاضل ما هو معنى كلمة تحريف ... تحريف معناها تبديل الكلم عن مواضعة وتغيره وتحويره والقراءن حين ترجم لم يتغير فيه معنى ولا كلمة ترجم الى لغات عديدة دون تغير حكم واحد او شرط واحد القراءن هو القراءن من اكثر من الف وربعمائة.. وهو نسخه واحده والدليل المصحف الشريف الذى جمعة عثمان وهو موجود حتى الان وكل مصحف على وجه الارض مطابق له بلحرف ....

ثانيا انا اعرف جيدا عن الديانة المسيحية وكلمتى موجهه الى الاخ الفاضل الذى قال هذا الكلام يكبر على... انا لا اتفزلك ولا ادعى العلم سترى بنفسك الادله الساطعة على صدق كلامى .......

فى بداية الخليقة خلق الله حواء وادم واسكنهم الجنة فغوى الشيطان حواء فغوت ادم وغضب عليهم الله وانزلهم الارض وبسبب هذه الخطيئة انتظر الرب ولم يستطيع ان يغفر لها . واصبحت البشرية كلها تحمل هذا الوزر . الذى لم تقترفة وقرر هذا الاله ان يتجسد هو وينزل ليصلب ويتمكن من فداء البشرية.....
لماذا ينزل الله ويتجسد ويصلب ويمحى الخطيئة .... ان الله عاقب ادم وحواء بتردهم من الجنة وهذا فى حد ذاتة عذاب شديد وعقاب شديد كافى لمحو الخطيئة ولماذا نحن نحمل الخطيئة ان الله عادل لا يرضى الظلم وما تقولوه عن الله ظلم ان الله غفور رحيم ان الله اذا قال للشىء كن فيكون ان الله لا يكلف نفسا الا وسعها ان الله منزه عن الصفات البشرية انه الله اتدرون من هو الله ... فلماذا ينزل الى الارض ويتجسد بشر ويصلب وهو قادر على العفو دون ذالك... من المعقول ان تمحى خطيئة بلدم ودم من ما تزعمون انه الله ...........
اليكم فى ردى القادم ادله من الانجيل على عدم الوهية السيد المسيح وادله على نفى واقعة صلب السيد المسيح.....
 (والسلام على من اتبع الهدى)


----------



## Christian Knight (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: السلام على من اتبع الهدى*



abdo6680 قال:


> فى بداية الخليقة خلق الله حواء وادم واسكنهم الجنة فغوى الشيطان حواء فغوت ادم وغضب عليهم الله وانزلهم الارض وبسبب هذه الخطيئة انتظر الرب ولم يستطيع ان يغفر لها . واصبحت البشرية كلها تحمل هذا الوزر . الذى لم تقترفة وقرر هذا الاله ان يتجسد هو وينزل ليصلب ويتمكن من فداء البشرية.....
> لماذا ينزل الله ويتجسد ويصلب ويمحى الخطيئة .... ان الله عاقب ادم وحواء بتردهم من الجنة وهذا فى حد ذاتة عذاب شديد وعقاب شديد كافى لمحو الخطيئة ولماذا نحن نحمل الخطيئة ان الله عادل لا يرضى الظلم وما تقولوه عن الله ظلم ان الله غفور رحيم ان الله اذا قال للشىء كن فيكون ان الله لا يكلف نفسا الا وسعها ان الله منزه عن الصفات البشرية انه الله اتدرون من هو الله ... فلماذا ينزل الى الارض ويتجسد بشر ويصلب وهو قادر على العفو دون ذالك... من المعقول ان تمحى خطيئة بلدم ودم من ما تزعمون انه الله ...........
> اليكم فى ردى القادم ادله من الانجيل على عدم الوهية السيد المسيح وادله على نفى واقعة صلب السيد المسيح.....
> (والسلام على من اتبع الهدى)




*هذا الجزء وحده يفضح جهلك التام بالمسيحية واليك الادلة:
1-من قال ان الله لم يكن قادرا على غفران خطيئة ادم وحواء؟ الا تعلم ان الله قادر على كل شىء؟ وهل وجود شروط للغفران معناه ان الله غير قادر على الغفران؟
2-من قال ان البشرية تحملت المسؤولية عن خطأ ادم؟ الا تعلم انه فى المسيحية كل واحد يتحمل مسؤولية خطاياه فقط؟
3-من قال ان التجسد والفداء معناه محو الخطية؟ فالفداء كان لاتمام الكفارة وليس لمحو الخطية, فالخطية ما تزال موجودة الى يومنا هذا
4-من قال ان طرد ادم من الجنة كان هو كفارة الخطية؟ الا تعلم ان الله يقول فى الكتاب المقدس ان اجرة الخطية هى موت؟؟
5-من قال ان المسيح تجسد من اجل خطية ادم فقط؟ الا تعلم ان المسيح قال:
لان هذا هو دمي الذي للعهد الجديد الذي يسفك من اجل كثيرين لمغفرة الخطايا (مت  26 :  28)

ام انك لم تقرأ هذه الاية بالكتاب المقدس لانك لم تقرأ الكتاب المقدس اصلا وجئت هنا لتفضح جهلك؟
صدق الاخ افادا عندما قال ان هذا الكلام كبير عليك

تكفى هذه الاثباتات على جهلك بالمسيحية وننتقل الان للاسلام,........
انت تقول ان الوحى هو القرآن فقط وهذا ليس له تفسيران وهما اما انك تدلس عن عمد او انك جاهل بكتابك لان القران اعترف ان الانجيل والتوراة منزلين فعندما تأتى انت وتقول ان الوحى هو القران فقط فانت بذلك تقول ان كتابك كاذب. فما قولك؟*


----------



## abdo6680 (14 مايو 2007)

ايها الاخ الفاضل ان الله شمل القراءن وحفظه من التحريف لأنة اخر الرسالات السماوية والتوراه يوجد منها توراه غير محرفه والانجيل يوجد منه برنابا الذى لا تعترفون به من قام بتحريف الانجيل كتتابه ... وهم السبب فى تعدد طوائفكم وانجيلكم ان الله ترك الانجيل امانة فى يد البشر وايضا ترك التوراه ولكن البشر لما يحافظو على تلك الامانة .... اما القراءن ترك للبشر فلم يقدر احد على تحريفه لأنة اخر كتاب نزل من عند الله .... فلو لم يحفظه الله لنزل غيره من عنده ... فلذلك حفظه الله وكرمه......

وبلنسبة للإدارة الموقع التى اتهمتنى بلجهل .... انا لا اتكلم بلسان كذب او اجهل انا اتكلم بما تؤمنون والرد الذى ارسلتوه رد غير مقنع تقول لى الا تعلم ان الله قادر على كل شىء قولها لنفسك يا من وصفت الله ببشر عاجز عن حماية نفسة ... ومدام الصلب كفاره لماذا يكفر الله عن الذنب هل الله هو فاعلة من يكفر عن ذنب او خطيئة يكون هو فاعلها ... كلامك غير معقول وغير منطقى . تكلم بلمنطق ولا تحور المنطق .  وانتظر مين الكثير من الردود صدرى رحب والله مكننى من العلم حتى اسطتيع ان اظهر الحق .......
( والسلام على من اتبع الهدى)


----------



## Christian Knight (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: السلام على من اتبع الهدى*

*اولا يا مسلم هل يعقل ان يتم تحريف كتاب الله؟ وكيف ان الله حفظ كتابا وسمح بتحريف البقية؟ 
ثم اذا كنت تعتبر وجود مذاهب فى المسيحية دليلا على التحريف فيجب ان تعتبر وجود مذاهب فى الاسلام دليلا على تحريف القران ايضا ام انك تكيل بمكيالين؟؟؟

ثانيا هل الله انسان يتعلم من خطئه لكى تقول انه ترك التوراة امانة فى يد البشر فحرفوها ثم ترك الانجيل امانة فحرفوه ثم انزل القران وتعهد بحفظه؟
الا تبدو لك هذه القصة سخيفة وغير مقبولة عقليا؟؟

فهى اولا تتهم الله بانه اهمل فى الحفاظ على كتابه وثانيا تتعامل مع الله على انه انسان يقع فى الخطأ ويتعلم منه والمصيبة انه وقع فى الخطأ مرتين يعنى تتهم الله بالغباء ايضا. الله اسمى واعظم من هذه الافتراءات يا مسلم

فزعم التحريف ما هو الا زعم غير عقلانى اطلقه المسلمين لتبرير الاختلاف بين كتابهم وكتاب الله مع انهم لو فكروا بالعقل والمنطق سيتوصلون لان الله مستحيل ان يترك كتابه للتحريف وان القرآن اختلف مع الكتاب المقدس لان القرآن ليس من عند الله.

ثالثا من قال لك اننا وصفنا الله بانه عاجز عن الدفاع عن نفسه؟؟
الم اقل لك انك لا تعرف ابسط الحقائق عن المسيحية,..
فكون ان الله دفع الكفارة عنا ليس معناه انه مرتكب الذنب وانما معناه اننا غير قادرين على تحمل هذه الكفارة لانه لو حملنا الله كفارة خطايانا لكان مصير البشرية كلها جهنم.
ويا ريت متهربش من الموضوع ومنتظر ردك على الكلام اللى قلته فى رسالتى السابقة.*



abdo6680 قال:


> ( والسلام على من اتبع الهدى)


*وعلى من لم يتبعه السلام*


----------



## abdo6680 (14 مايو 2007)

الرجاء الرد على ما اكتب بأسلوب احسن من هذا انا اتكلم بأحترام لوجهة نظركم فتكلمو بأحترام اكثر وكونو فى ردكم واضحين صريحين واعطونى اجابة منطقية وليست مشوشة انا اتكلم بمنطق ولم اتكلم بشىء اخر.......... ( و السلام على من اتبع الهدى)


----------



## abdo6680 (14 مايو 2007)

*الجزء الثالث ( الدليل القاطع والبرهان الساطع )*

هل تعلم ياعزيزى تلك المعلومات.....
كلمة انجيل كلمة يونانية الاصل بمعنى البشارة بالسعادة وهى كلمه معربه ويعرف بالعهد الجديد مميزا عن التوراه وهى العهد القديم ويوجد أكثر من مائة انجيل كتبها تلاميذ السيد المسيح وتلاميذ تلاميذة إلا وان الكنيسة المسيحية تعترف بأربع اناجيل.
 وهى ...
1- انجيل متى   ....    كتب عام 39 م ..... يحتوى على 27 إصحاحا.
2- انجيل مرقص ......  كتب عام 61 م ...... يحتوى على 16 إصحاحا.
3- انجيل لوقا ...... كتب عام 396  م ...... يحتوى على 21 إصحاحا.
من أشهر الاناجيل التى حرفتها الكنيسة انجيل برنابا وبعد ذلك رفضو الاعترف به...

لاحظ فروق السنين لا حظ عدد الاصحاح .. لاحظ انهم بشر مثلى ومثلك يقعون فى الخطاء وتحت تأثير الشيطان .. لا حظ عدد الاناجيل .. 

انتظر ردود على ما أكتب... انا لم ارى رد حتى الان 
( والسلام على من اتبع الهدى )


----------



## abdo6680 (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: السلام على من اتبع الهدى*

انا لم ارى مواضيعى موجوده ولم يصلنى رد


----------



## abdo6680 (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: السلام على من اتبع الهدى*

لقد ظهرت المواضييع ... شكرا
اريد ردود


----------



## Basilius (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: السلام على من اتبع الهدى*



> فى بداية الخليقة خلق الله حواء وادم واسكنهم الجنة فغوى الشيطان حواء فغوت ادم وغضب عليهم الله وانزلهم الارض وبسبب هذه الخطيئة انتظر الرب ولم يستطيع ان يغفر لها . واصبحت البشرية كلها تحمل هذا الوزر . الذى لم تقترفة وقرر هذا الاله ان يتجسد هو وينزل ليصلب ويتمكن من فداء البشرية.....
> لماذا ينزل الله ويتجسد ويصلب ويمحى الخطيئة .... ان الله عاقب ادم وحواء بتردهم من الجنة وهذا فى حد ذاتة عذاب شديد وعقاب شديد كافى لمحو الخطيئة ولماذا نحن نحمل الخطيئة ان الله عادل لا يرضى الظلم وما تقولوه عن الله ظلم ان الله غفور رحيم ان الله اذا قال للشىء كن فيكون ان الله لا يكلف نفسا الا وسعها ان الله منزه عن الصفات البشرية انه الله اتدرون من هو الله ... فلماذا ينزل الى الارض ويتجسد بشر ويصلب وهو قادر على العفو دون ذالك... من المعقول ان تمحى خطيئة بلدم ودم من ما تزعمون انه الله ...........
> اليكم فى ردى القادم ادله من الانجيل على عدم الوهية السيد المسيح وادله على نفى واقعة صلب السيد المسيح.....
> (والسلام على من اتبع الهدى)



*امامك فرصة واحدة و مداخلة واحدة لتصحيح ما قلتة عن المسيحية 
جاي فارد صدرك و بتقول اعرف عن المسيحية ... و يا للاسف جهلك بالمسيحية الواضح قد ظهر 
امامك فرصة اخيرة لكي تكتب ما يؤمن بة المسيحيون الايمان الصحيح 
اذا لم تكتبها صحيحة سوف اعتبرك جاهل اكثر مما انت علية 
امامك فرصة اخيرة يا من تدعي العلم وانت اجهل ما يكون *


----------



## Basilius (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: السلام على من اتبع الهدى*



abdo6680 قال:


> الرجاء الرد على ما اكتب بأسلوب احسن من هذا انا اتكلم بأحترام لوجهة نظركم فتكلمو بأحترام اكثر وكونو فى ردكم واضحين صريحين واعطونى اجابة منطقية وليست مشوشة انا اتكلم بمنطق ولم اتكلم بشىء اخر.......... ( و السلام على من اتبع الهدى)




*يا سيادة العالم الجهبز 
لما تبقى تكتب شىء صحيح نبقى نرد علية 
اعطيناك فرصة لكي تصحح ما كتبتة عن الايمان المسيحي 
فبلاش النط للمواضيع الاخرى *


----------



## Christian Knight (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الجزء الثالث ( الدليل القاطع والبرهان الساطع )*



abdo6680 قال:


> هل تعلم ياعزيزى تلك المعلومات.....
> كلمة انجيل كلمة يونانية الاصل بمعنى البشارة بالسعادة وهى كلمه معربه ويعرف بالعهد الجديد مميزا عن التوراه وهى العهد القديم ويوجد أكثر من مائة انجيل كتبها تلاميذ السيد المسيح وتلاميذ تلاميذة إلا وان الكنيسة المسيحية تعترف بأربع اناجيل.
> وهى ...
> 1- انجيل متى   ....    كتب عام 39 م ..... يحتوى على 27 إصحاحا.
> ...




*يا مسلم اين دليلك على ان التلاميذ كتبوا اكثر من مئة انجيل؟
واين دليلك على التحريف المزعوم؟
واين دليلك على ان انجيل لوقا كتب عام396؟
هل القديس لوقا ظل حيا من القرن الاول وحتى القرن الرابع؟؟
وهل تعدد الاصحاحات والاناجيل يفيد الخطأ؟ اذا عليك ان تعتبر ان تعدد سور القرآن يثبت ان القرآن ليس من عند الله

يا رب ارزق المسلمين عقولا
واين ردك على كلامى يا هربان؟

ساضع الكلام مرة اخرى

ثانيا هل الله انسان يتعلم من خطئه لكى تقول انه ترك التوراة امانة فى يد البشر فحرفوها ثم ترك الانجيل امانة فحرفوه ثم انزل القران وتعهد بحفظه؟
الا تبدو لك هذه القصة سخيفة وغير مقبولة عقليا؟؟

فهى اولا تتهم الله بانه اهمل فى الحفاظ على كتابه وثانيا تتعامل مع الله على انه انسان يقع فى الخطأ ويتعلم منه والمصيبة انه وقع فى الخطأ مرتين يعنى تتهم الله بالغباء ايضا. الله اسمى واعظم من هذه الافتراءات يا مسلم

فزعم التحريف ما هو الا زعم غير عقلانى اطلقه المسلمين لتبرير الاختلاف بين كتابهم وكتاب الله مع انهم لو فكروا بالعقل والمنطق سيتوصلون لان الله مستحيل ان يترك كتابه للتحريف وان القرآن اختلف مع الكتاب المقدس لان القرآن ليس من عند الله.


هل لديك رد على هذا الكلام؟؟؟
واين ردك على الرسالة التى سبقتها؟؟؟
هل لديك القدرة على الحوار ام ستستمر فى الهروب والنسخ بدون ادلة؟؟*


----------



## Christian Knight (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الجزء الاول من سلسلة ( الدليل القاطع والبرهان الساطع)*



abdo6680 قال:


> هل المسيح هو الله؟
> 
> 1_(21 لأنهم لما عرفوا الله لم يمجدوه او يشكروه كاءله بل حمقوا فى افكارهم وأظلم قلبهم الغبى . 22 وبينما هم يزعمون انهم حكماء صارو جهلاء. 23 وأبدلوا مجد الله  الذى لا يفنى بشبه صورة الانسان الذى يفنى والطيور والدواب والزحافات .24 لذلك أسلمهم الله ايضا فى شهوات قلوبهم إلى النجاسة لإهانة أجسادهم بين ذواتهم.25 الذين أستبدلو حق الله بالكذب وعبدوا المخلوق دون الخالق الذى هو مبارك الى الابد. أمين . 26 لذلك أسلمهم الله إلى اهواء الهوان ) رومية1: 21-26
> 
> وفى هذة النقطة اثبات ان عيسى عليه السلام ليس بإله . بل هو نبى أرسله الله إلى أمته . لا يملك الغفران ولم يقل لبنى إسرائيل إنة تجسد تجسد فى صورة بشر لغفران الخطيئة الأزلية .....



*يا جاهل وما علاقة هذا النص بالمسيح والمسيحيين؟؟؟؟؟
واين قال النص اصلا ان المسيح ليس اله؟؟
النص يتكلم عن الوثنيين يا مسلم
يا رب ارحم المسلمين من الجهل
*


----------



## My Rock (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: السلام على من اتبع الهدى*

يا اخ abdo6680
بداية مشاركتك كانت في التناقضات المزعوة في الاناجيل
الا ككفيت تهربا و مماطلة و ذكرت لنا اول هذه التناقضات لنرد عليك؟

اي رد خارج عن هذا السياق سيحذف


----------



## TruthXSeeker (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: السلام على من اتبع الهدى*

-لغويا كلمة الذكر تعنى الوحى سواء كانت معرفة ام نكرة وكان على كاتب الموضوع ان يذكر ذلك ويقول انها تفيد القرآن من رأيه لكن انه يقول انها تعنى القرآن فهذا تدليس واضح وعلى اى حال انت بنفسك قلت ان ذلك ما يتطابق مع تفسير القرآن يعنى مجرد اجتهاد.

أولا هناك فرق بين المعرف بأل والنكرة
فإحدى الإختلافات الإستمالات هي التعريف والتعيين
فعلى سبيل المثال
أكلت تفاحة((تعني أنني أكلت تفاحة عادية غير محددة))
أكلت التفاحة((تعني أكلت تفاحة ذات صفات معينة تم تحديدها في بداية الكلام))
ذهب رجل إلى السوق((ذهب أي رجل))
ذهب الرجل إلى السوق((ذهب رجل ذو صفات معينة تم تحديدها في بداية الكلام))
وهذا من مبادئ اللغة العربية التي تدرس في الصف الرابع إبتدائي
والآن ما رأيك أنا نرى سياق الآية؟؟
فلا يمكن لنا أن نقتطع آية من الوسط ونفسرها تفسير لا علاقة له بالموضوع

~§§  الحجر(مكية)99  §§~
الَرَ تِلْكَ آيَاتُ الْكِتَابِ وَقُرْآنٍ مُّبِينٍ{1} رُّبَمَا يَوَدُّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ لَوْ كَانُواْ مُسْلِمِينَ{2} ذَرْهُمْ يَأْكُلُواْ وَيَتَمَتَّعُواْ وَيُلْهِهِمُ الأَمَلُ فَسَوْفَ يَعْلَمُونَ{3} وَمَا أَهْلَكْنَا مِن قَرْيَةٍ إِلاَّ وَلَهَا كِتَابٌ مَّعْلُومٌ{4} مَّا تَسْبِقُ مِنْ أُمَّةٍ أَجَلَهَا وَمَا يَسْتَأْخِرُونَ{5} وَقَالُواْ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِي نُزِّلَ عَلَيْهِ الذِّكْرُ إِنَّكَ لَمَجْنُونٌ{6} لَّوْ مَا تَأْتِينَا بِالْمَلائِكَةِ إِن كُنتَ مِنَ الصَّادِقِينَ{7} مَا نُنَزِّلُ الْمَلائِكَةَ إِلاَّ بِالحَقِّ وَمَا كَانُواْ إِذاً مُّنظَرِينَ{8} إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ{9} وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا مِن قَبْلِكَ فِي شِيَعِ الأَوَّلِينَ{10} وَمَا يَأْتِيهِم مِّن رَّسُولٍ إِلاَّ كَانُواْ بِهِ يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ{11} كَذَلِكَ نَسْلُكُهُ فِي قُلُوبِ الْمُجْرِمِينَ{12} لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ وَقَدْ خَلَتْ سُنَّةُ الأَوَّلِينَ{13} وَلَوْ فَتَحْنَا عَلَيْهِم بَاباً مِّنَ السَّمَاءِ فَظَلُّواْ فِيهِ يَعْرُجُونَ{14} لَقَالُواْ إِنَّمَا سُكِّرَتْ أَبْصَارُنَا بَلْ نَحْنُ قَوْمٌ مَّسْحُورُونَ{15}

إذا كما ترى هذا ليس فقط إجتهاد بل هو حقيقة
فالآية تثبت أن الذكر المقصود هو الذكر الذي نزل على محمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم)
وليس أي ذكر
وألف ولام التعريف تفيد ذكر معين ومخصص
بإختصار: الآية الأولى إستخدم فيه القرآن لفظ الذكر اللغوي
وعينه بالذكر ((الذي نزل على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم))

الآية الثانية((عرفت الذكر بنفس الذكر الذي وجد في الآية الثانية))



2-الا تعلم يا صديقنا ان القرآن له عدة ترجمات بالانجليزية؟ وهل ترى ان تلك الترجمات تفيد ان القرآن تم تحريفه؟
طبعا لا
ولكن حسب شروط معينة

فاذا كان جوابك لا فلماذا تعتبر وجود عدة ترجمات للكتاب المقدس دليلا على تحريفه او عدم تواتره؟؟؟
لأن ترجمات الكتاب المقدس تحدث تغييرا كاملا
فتحذف كلمات وتركب كلمات دون إعتراض
فمثلا
Deuteronomy 18:15 (New King James Version)
New King James Version (NKJV)


15 “The LORD your God will raise up for you a Prophet like me from your midst, from your brethren. Him you shall hear

بينما 

Deuteronomy 18 TNIV


15 The LORD your God will raise up for you a prophet like me from among you, from your own people. You must listen to him.

فكما ترى (من إخوانكم) brethren حذفت
لأنها تشير إلينا العرب ((إلى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم))
ألا ترى أن الترجمات تغير عمدا
لتغيير بعض الأشياء ((ولترقيعها))

هذا غير ان القرآن كان دائما محدودا فى لغة واحدة ولم تتم ترجمته الى لغات اخرى سوى من فترات قريبة مما يجعل تحريفه اسهل كثيرا فى خلال ال1400سنة الماضية وده طبعا غير الادلة الاخرى مثل اختلاف المسلمين وتقاتلهم بسبب نسخ القران بعد موت محمد

بالعكس هذا الذي ساعد على حفظة
فإذا أخذنا ترجمة القرآن الآن وأرجعناها للغة العربي دون الرجوع للقرآن الأصلي
أتعتقد أنه سيبقى قرآن؟؟

فى حين ان الكتاب المقدس منذ القرن الاول تمت ترجمته الى عدة لغات وانتشر بجميع انحاء العالم مما يجعل تحريفه امرا مستحيلا ولم يحدث يوما قتال بين المسيحيين حوله

هذا -إذا كان كلامك صحيحا-الذي جعل تحريفه أمرا سهلا
ولكن لنرجع لبعض التاريخ
The New Testament was completed in 1557, and the complete Bible was first published in 1560.
http://www.greatsite.com/timeline-english-bible-history/
أهذا ما تسميه ترجمة في القرن الأول؟؟
القرن بالنسبة لك كم عام؟؟2000 عام؟؟
إذا نحن في القرن الثاني

3-انت تقول ان الله سمح بتحريف التوراة والانجيل لان تعاليمهما غير صالحة لكل مكان وزمان وهذا سبب غير مقنع طبعا, فعلى سبيل المثال نحن نؤمن ان هناك احكام فى العهد القديم تخص فترة العهد القديم فقط لكن ذلك ليس معناه ان الله سيترك العهد القديم للتحريف بل ان الله اكمله بالعهد الجديد الذى لا يختلف معه. فلو كان القرآن من عند الله الحقيقى لاتفق مع الكتاب المقدس ولما اتهمه بالتحريف.

نعم أنا أقول ذلك
والسبب بالنسبة لي مقنع
فتخيل ماذا سيحدث إذا كانت كل الكتب صحيحة؟
1-سيحتار الناس أيهما هو الصح
2-النصراني سيبقى نصراني والمسلم سيبقى مسلم واليهودي سيبقى يهودي
إذا لن ينتقل الناس من الديانة الصالحة لفترة معينة إلى الديانة الصالحة لكل زمان ومكان
3-لن تعطى الفرصة للناس للبحث عن الحقيقة
فستضيع الغاية من الحياة وهي الإخبار(لأن كل شيء صحيح)
4-



ده غير انك لم تخبرنا ما هى تلك التعاليك التى لا تتفق مع كل مكان وزمان؟؟
هل ترى المحبة والتسامح والقداسة لا يتفقان مع كل مكان وزمان؟؟
ام هل ترى الكتاب المقدس يأمرنا ان نقتل المرتد او نعطى المرأة نصف حقها فى الميراث او نجعل الدولة دينية او نكفر كل من يختلف معنا ونقاتله او او........؟
التعاليم بشكل عام
حيث أن التوراة كانت تركز بشكل العام بالعقيدة والجانب المادي
لأن الناس كانوا يحتاجونها
أما الإنجيل فيركز على التعاليم الروحة والخلقية
لأنه في فترة الإنجيل كانت تفتقد هذه الصفات
فالميزان تغير من صفاء القلب والعمل الصالح والتقوى
إلى الوظيفة والأصل والمكانة
أما الإسلام فقد إهتم بالجانبين
أما عن المحبة والتسامح والقداسة فهم ينفعان في كل مكان وزمان
وأما عن((ام هل ترى الكتاب المقدس يأمرنا ان نقتل المرتد او نعطى المرأة نصف حقها فى الميراث او نجعل الدولة دينية او نكفر كل من يختلف معنا ونقاتله او او........؟))
1-قتل المرتد فبركة وكذب على الرسول
2-هناك سبب مقنع لهذا ولا أريد ذكره كي لا يحذف ردي بحجة((تشتيت المضوع وتغييره))
3-حكم الله أفضل من حكم الناس
4-هذا خطأ
فالشرائع التى لا تناسب اى زمان ومكان هى شرائع الاسلام فقط
هذا رأيك وأنا أحترمه ولكن لي رأيي


----------



## TruthXSeeker (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: السلام على من اتبع الهدى*

[CENTER]إستكمال لإجابة ناقصة[/CENTER]

-انت تقول ان الله سمح بتحريف التوراة والانجيل لان تعاليمهما غير صالحة لكل مكان وزمان وهذا سبب غير مقنع طبعا, فعلى سبيل المثال نحن نؤمن ان هناك احكام فى العهد القديم تخص فترة العهد القديم فقط لكن ذلك ليس معناه ان الله سيترك العهد القديم للتحريف بل ان الله اكمله بالعهد الجديد الذى لا يختلف معه. فلو كان القرآن من عند الله الحقيقى لاتفق مع الكتاب المقدس ولما اتهمه بالتحريف.

نعم أنا أقول ذلك
والسبب بالنسبة لي مقنع
فتخيل ماذا سيحدث إذا كانت كل الكتب صحيحة؟
1-سيحتار الناس أيهما هو الصح
2-النصراني سيبقى نصراني والمسلم سيبقى مسلم واليهودي سيبقى يهودي
إذا لن ينتقل الناس من الديانة الصالحة لفترة معينة إلى الديانة الصالحة لكل زمان ومكان
3-لن تعطى الفرصة للناس للبحث عن الحقيقة
فستضيع الغاية من الحياة وهي الإختبار(لأن كل شيء صحيح)
4-لا يمكن لهم أن يبقوا  مع بعض ففي النهاية((عند وجود أكثر من تعليم لنفس الشيء))
يجب أن يكون هناك تعليم واحد صائب ومهيمن على الآخر
فيجب أن تكون هناك أولويات
5-ستؤدي كل هذه النزاعات إلى إنزال رسالة دينية جديدة
مما ستضيف إلى الطين بلة
فستزيد المشاكل مرة أخرى
ففي النهاية يجب أن تكون هناك عقيدة واحدة وديانة واحدة مهيمنة على الأخريات
فليس من اللممكن أن يعيش الإنسان برأسين
وجسد واحد

أما عن القرآن فهو يتفق مع التوراة أكثر من الإنجيل
فالإنجيل أضافة عقيدة جديدة بالكامل وهي الثالوثية
وأما عن إتهام القرآن للتوراة والإنجيل بالتحريف
فهذا الأمر فيه إختلاف ولكل فئة أدلتها وبراهينها المقنعة
وأما قولي أن الإنجيل محرف فهو ليس له دخل بقول القرآن
فلو قال القرآن ذلك
فهو تأييد لي
وإذا لم يقول ذلك
فهذا ليس دليلا بأني مخطئ
وشكرا


----------



## Christian Knight (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: السلام على من اتبع الهدى*

*اولا الرد على شبهة (من اخوتكم) بقلم القس عبد المسيح بسيط:

بداية نضع الشبهة نفسها كاملة:

من هو النبي المثيل لموسي؟​1- يقيم لك الرب إلهك نبى مثلك:
تنبأ موسى النبي، في سفر التثنية قبل موته قائلاً: " يُقِيمُ لكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَبِيّاً مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي. لهُ تَسْمَعُونَ. حَسَبَ كُلِّ مَا طَلبْتَ مِنَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ فِي حُورِيبَ يَوْمَ الاِجْتِمَاعِ قَائِلاً: لا أَعُودُ أَسْمَعُ صَوْتَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِي وَلا أَرَى هَذِهِ النَّارَ العَظِيمَةَ أَيْضاً لِئَلا أَمُوتَ، قَال لِيَ الرَّبُّ: قَدْ أَحْسَنُوا فِي مَا تَكَلمُوا. أُقِيمُ لهُمْ نَبِيّاً مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ مِثْلكَ وَأَجْعَلُ كَلامِي فِي فَمِهِ فَيُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا أُوصِيهِ بِهِ. وَيَكُونُ أَنَّ الإِنْسَانَ الذِي لا يَسْمَعُ لِكَلامِي الذِي يَتَكَلمُ بِهِ بِاسْمِي أَنَا أُطَالِبُهُ " (تثنية18/15-19).
ويرى بعض الكتّاب من الأخوة الأحباء المسلمين، بعد أنْ حذفوا الآيتين الأولى والثانية من النبوّة، واكتفوا فقط بالآيات التي تبدأ بقوله " أُقِيمُ لهُمْ نَبِيّاً مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ مِثْلكَ "، أنّ النبي المقصود في هذه النبوّة هو نبي المسلمين وليس الربّ يسوع المسيح. وقد بنوا نظريتهم على الافتراضات التالية:
(أ) أنَّ الإخوة المقصودين في عبارة " مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ " هم العرب بنو إسماعيل(1). فقد كان إسماعيل هو ابن إبراهيم البكر وأخو إسحق والذى وُعد بأنْ يكون أمّة عظيمة، وبالتالي تعني عبارة " إِخْوَتِهِمْ " العرب. فقد كان إسماعيل وإسحق أبناء الوالد نفسه إبراهيم، إذن فهما أخوان، وهكذا فإنَّ أبناء أحدهما هم إخوة لأبناء الآخر.
(ب) أن الله سيضع كلامه في فم النبي الموعود، " وَأَجْعَلُ كَلامِي فِي فَمِهِ " وهو إشارة إلى أنَّ ذلك النبي الذي ينزل عليه الكتاب سيكون أميًا حافظًا للكلام (2) والملاك وضع الكلام في فم نبي المسلمين فقد " نزل جبريل بالقرآن الكريم على قلب محمد ليكون من المنذرين" (3) أليس هذا تصديق لنبوّة موسى " وأجعل كلثمي في فمه "!! وأيضًا " أنَّ أسلوب الكلام وطريقة نطقه وجمله وكلماته وحروفه كلها من كلام الله سبحانه وتعالى باللفظ والمعنى. فالقرآن... هو الكتاب الوحيد الذي ينطبق عليه هذه الصفة " (4).
(ج) وقال البعض مستشهدين بما جاء في تثنية (34/10)؛ " وَلمْ يَقُمْ بَعْدُ نَبِيٌّ فِي إِسْرَائِيل مِثْلُ مُوسَى الذِي عَرَفَهُ الرَّبُّ وَجْهاً لِوَجْهٍ "، وقد نقلها كاتب إظمار الحق " ولم يقم بعد ذلك " ( ج2ص202)، مضيفًـا كلمة " ذلك "، كما نقلها بعض القدماء مُحرّفة هكذا " لايقوم فى بني إسرائيل نبي مثل موسي"!!(5)، لتوحي بأنَّه لن يخرج من بني إسرائيل نبي مثل موسى!! وبالتالي يكون المقصود هو نبي المسلمين وليس المسيح الذي جاء من بني إسرائيل!! وقالوا " لو كان المراد بها المسيح لقال: أقيم لهم نبيًا من أنفسهم "(6)!!
(د) ويضعون بعض المماثلات بين موسى ونبي المسلمين وهي كالآتي(7):
1- كان لكل منهما والدان ( أب وأم )، أمَّا المسيح فله أمّ وليس له أب بشريّ.
2- وُلد كلٍّ منهما ولادة عاديّة بالأسلوب الطبيعيّ، ولكن المسيح خُلق بالقدرة الإلهيّة المميّزة.
3- كل منهما تزوّج وأنجب ذريّة وكان له عائلة، أما المسيح فلا.


4- بدأ كلٍّ منهما رسالته النبوية في سنّ الأربعين، أما المسيح فقد بدأ رسالته في سنّ الثلاثين. وهذا خطأ واضح لأنَّ موسى النبي دعاه الله في سن الـ80 سنة. فقد قضى أربعين سنة في قصر فرعون " وَلَمَّا نُبِذَ إتَّخَذَتْهُ اِبْنَةُ فِرْعَوْنَ وَرَبَّتْهُ لِنَفْسِهَا اِبْناً. فَتَهَذَّبَ مُوسَى بِكُلِّ حِكْمَةِ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ وَكَانَ مُقْتَدِراً فِي الأَقْوَالِ وَالأَعْمَال، وَلَمَّا كَمِلَتْ لَهُ مُدَّةُ أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً خَطَرَ عَلَى بَالِهِ أَنْ يَفْتَقِدَ إِخْوَتَهُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ."(أعمال الرسل7/21-22)، وأربعون سنة أخرى في سيناء قبل أنْ يُكلّمه الله " وَلَمَّا كَمِلَتْ أَرْبَعُونَ سَنَةً ظَهَرَ لَهُ مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ فِي بَرِّيَّةِ جَبَلِ سِينَاءَ فِي لَهِيبِ نَارِ عُلَّيْقَةٍ "(أعمال الرسل7/30)!!.
5- كان كل منهما مُسَلّمًا به كنبي من قبل شعبه، وحتّى اليوم، على الرغم من أنهما عانيا الكثير. أمّا المسيح فقد رفضه اليهود برمتهم على مدى ألفي سنة!!
وهنا وقعوا في خطأين، الأوّل هو قولهم أنَّ محمدًا كان مسلما به كنبي من شعبه، فقد رفضه العرب معظم أيام دعوته واتهموه بأنه رجل مسحور " إِذْ يَقُولُ الظَّالِمُونَ إِن تَتَّبِعُونَ إِلاَّ رَجُلاً مَّسْحُوراً " (الإسراء47)، وبأنه شاعر مجنون " وَيَقُولُونَ أَئِنَّا لَتَارِكُوا آلِهَتِنَا لِشَاعِرٍ مَّجْنُونٍ " (الصافات36)، وقالوا عن قرآنه إنه أساطير الأولين " وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِنْ هَذَا إِلا إِفْكٌ افْتَرَاهُ وَأَعَانَهُ عَلَيْهِ قَوْمٌ آخَرُونَ فَقَدْ جَاؤُوا ظُلْماً وَزُوراً وَقَالُوا أَسَاطِيرُ الأَوَّلِينَ اكْتَتَبَهَا فَهِيَ تُمْلَى عَلَيْهِ بُكْرَةً وَأَصِيلاً "(الفرقان4، 5).
والخطأ الثاني هو قولهم أنَّ اليهود برمتهم رفضوا المسيح!! وهذا غير صحيح لأنَّ جميع الذين انضموا للمسيحية ونشروها في السنوات العشر الأولي للمسيحية كانوا من اليهود الذين آمنوا بالمسيح، سواء في فلسطين أو في بقية دول حوض البحر المتوسط. فقد آمن في أوّل عظة للقديس بطرس بعد حلول الروح القدمن حوالي ثلاثة آلاف نفس " فَقَبِلُوا كَلاَمَهُ بِفَرَحٍ وَاعْتَمَدُوا وَانْضَمَّ فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ نَحْوُ ثَلاَثَةِ آلاَفِ نَفْسٍ "(أعمال الرسل 2/41).
6- كان كل منهما نبيًا وزعيمًا وقادا معارك حربية وكان لهما السلطة التنفيذية في إصدار حكم الموت وتنفيذه، أمَّا المسيح فقد كان من فئة الأنبياء الذين لاحول لهم ولا قوّة في مواجهة المواقف العسيرة(8)!! وعندما حوكم المسيح أمام بيلاطس قال " مَمْلَكَتِي لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هَذَا اَلْعَالَمِ. لَوْ كَانَتْ مَمْلَكَتِي مِنْ هَذَا اَلْعَالَمِ لَكَانَ خُدَّامِي يُجَاهِدُونَ لِكَيْ لاَ أُسَلَّمَ إِلَى اَلْيَهُودِ. وَلَكِنِ الآنَ لَيْسَتْ مَمْلَكَتِي مِنْ هُنَا "(يوحنا18/36). ومن ثم فهو لا يشبه موسي!!!!!! 
ومن الواضح أنّ هذا الكاتب لا يفهم إلا لغة العنف والقوة الحربية!! فالمسيح واجه أصعب المواقف بقدرة إلهية لايملكها أحد سواه!! ولو استخدم فيها القوة لسالت الدماء ومات المئات وترمّلت المئات من النساء وتيتّم الآلاف من الأطفال!! فعندما حاول أهل الناصرة طرحه من على الجبل لم يقاوم ولم يستخدم أيّة قوّة ماديّة " فَقَامُوا وَأَخْرَجُوهُ خَارِجَ الْمَدِينَةِ وَجَاءُوا بِهِ إِلَى حَافَّةَِ الْجَبَلِ الَّذِي كَانَتْ مَدِينَتُهُمْ مَبْنِيَّةً عَلَيْهِ حَتَّى يَطْرَحُوهُ إِلَى أَسْفَلُ، أَمَّا هُوَ فَجَازَ فِي وَسْطِهِمْ وَمَضَى " (لوقا4/29, 30)، ولما حاولوا رجمه يقول الكتاب " فَرَفَعُوا حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ. أَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَاخْتَفَى وَخَرَجَ مِنَ اَلْهَيْكَلِ مُجْتَازاً فِي وَسْطِهِمْ وَمَضَى هَكَذَا" (يوحنا8/59). فهل كان المسيح لاحول له ولاقوّة، كما يزعمون؟!! أم كان هو القوى ولكنه الوديع المحب الذي لم يأت ليُهلك بك ليُخلّص، كقوله " لأَنَّ اِبْنَ اَلإِنْسَانِ لَمْ يَأْتِ لِيُهْلِكَ أَنْفُسَ اَلنَّاسِ بَلْ لِيُخَلِّصَ " (لوقا9/56).


7 - أتى كل منهما بشريعة جديدة وأحكام جديدة، دُعيت الأولى بناموس موسي والثانية بالشريعة، أمّا المسيح فلم يأتي لا بشريعة جديدة ولا بأحكام جديدة إنما جاء ليكمّل الشريعة القديمة!! ويعتمدون على قوله " لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لأَنْقُضَ النَّامُوسَ أَوِ الأَنْبِيَاءَ. مَا جِئْتُ لأَنْقُضَ بَلْ لأُكَمِّلَ "(متّي5/17).
وقال السيد أحمد ديدات " إن موسى ومحمد أتيا بشربعة جديدة وأحكام جديدة لشعبيهما وإنّ موسى لم يُعط بني إسرائيل الوصايا العشر ولكن طقوسًا شاملة مؤكّدة لهداية الناس وجاء محمد.... إلى شعب يغُطّ في الهمجيّة والجهالة. أنهم يتزوجون أمهاتهم واشتهروا بوأد البنات، وأنّهم مدمنون الخمر، زناة، عبدة أوثان ومولعون بالميسر بحسب ترتيب الأيام". ثم ينقل وصف " جيبون " للعرب قبل الإسلام بقوله أن العربيّ قبل الإسلام " إنسان وحشي غالبًا عديم الإحساس يصعب تمييزه عن باقي الخليقة الحيوانية "!! ولا نوافق مطلقًا لا على ما قاله السيد ديدات ولا ما قاله الكاتب الغربي جيبون لأن كليهما يتحاملان على العرب بدون أي مرجع علمي أو دراسة تاريخيّة علميّة. والغريب أنَّ مترجم الكتاب، إبراهيم خليل أحمد، أو مراجعته فايزة محمد بكري، لا يعلّقان على أقوال ديدات غير الحقيقية ولكن يعلّقان على أقوال الكاتب الغربي جيبون بالقول " هذا هو الفكر الغربي المتعصّب ضد العرب وكان لا بدّ من التعقيب، فالعرب فى الجاهليّة امتازوا بصفات أبقي عليها الإسلام "!!.
ونضيف هنا ونقول لجميعهم أنَّ العرب قبل الإسلام كان منهم النصارى واليهود، وكان لهم تأثيرهم، يقول القرآن " إِنَّ هَذَا لَفِي الصُّحُفِ الأُولَى صُحُفِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَمُوسَى " (الأعلى8او9ا)، وأيضًا "  وَإِنَّهُ لَفِي زُبُرِ الأَوَّلِينَ " (الشعراء196).
بل وكان بقيّتهم يعبدون الإله الواحد وأنْ كانوا يتّخذون من بعض الأصنام شفعاء عند الله وكان يلبّون بعضها قائلين " لبيك اللهم لبيك، لبيك لا شريك لك إلا شريك هو لك، تملكه وما ملك " أو " لبيك لا شريك لك، تملكه، أو تهلكه، فأنت حكيم فأتركه ". ويقول د. جواد على " والتلبية هي من الشعائر الدينية التي أبقاها الإسلام، غير أنَّه غيّر صيغتها القديمة بما يتفق مع عقيدة التوحيد " (المفصل في تاريخ العرب قبل الإسلام ج6: 375و377). وكانوا يحجّون ويصومون ويختتنون. ويُلخّص لنا الأستاذ خليل عبد الكريم في كتابه " الجذور التاريخية للشريعة الإسلاميّة " الشعائر التعبدية الموروثة من القبائل العربية كالآتي:
(1) تعظيم البيت الحرام ( الكعبة ) والبلد الحرام....
(2) الحج والعمرة...
(3) تقديس شهر رمضان...
(4) تحريم الأشهر الحرام...
(5) تعظيم إبراهيم وإسماعيل (عليهما السلام )...
(6) الاجتماع العام .... يوم الجمعة. (ص15-22).
كما كان منهم الحنفاء الموحّدون بالله ولا يعبدون الأصنام والذين مدحهم القرآن بقوله: " حُنَفَاء لِلَّهِ غَيْرَ مُشْرِكِينَ بِهِ وَمَن يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَكَأَنَّمَا خَرَّ مِنَ السَّمَاء فَتَخْطَفُهُ الطَّيْرُ أَوْ تَهْوِي بِهِ الرِّيحُ فِي مَكَانٍ سَحِيقٍ " (الحج30)، وأيضًا "وَمَا أُمِرُوا إِلا لِيَعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ حُنَفَاء وَيُقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ وَيُؤْتُوا الزَّكَاةَ وَذَلِكَ دِينُ الْقَيِّمَةِ "(البينة5). 
ويُلخّص الأستاذ خليل عبد الكريم أهم عقائدهم تحت عنوان " الشعائر التعبدية الموروثة عن الحنيفية " كالآتي:
أ‌.        النفور من عبادة الأصنام والتخلّف عن المشاركة في أعيادها.
ب‌.  تحريم الأضاحي التي تُذبح لها (= للأصنام) وعدم أكل لحومها.
ت‌.  تحريم الربا.
ث‌.  تحريم شرب الخمر وحد شاربها.
ج‌.    تحريم الزنا وحد مرتكيبه.
ح‌.    الاعتكاف في غار حراء ( للتحنث ) في شهر رمضان والإكثار من عمل البر وإطعام المساكين طواله...
خ‌.    قطع بد السارق....
د‌.      تحريم أكل الميتة والدم ولحم الخنزير.
ذ‌.      النهي عن وأد البنات وتحمل تكاليف تربيتهن...
ر‌.     الصوم.
ز‌.     الإختتان.
س‌. الغسل من الجنابة.
الإيمان بالبعث والنشور والحساب وأنَّ من يعمل صالحًا يدخل الجنة ومن يعمل سوءًا فإلى السعير" ثم ينقل قول الإمام الحافظ أبي الفرج الجوزي " وافقهم ( الإسلام ) عليها فيما بعد وبشّر بها ودعا إليها من بين ما بشّر به ودعا إليه " (الجذور التاريخية ص23-26).

8- قاد موسى شعبه بطريقة سريّه!! للخروج من مدينة مولده إلى مديان في محاولة للهروب من اضطهاد أعدائهم، وهاجر نبي المسلمين، أيضًا، مع اتباعه، من مدينه مولده إلى المدينة بطريقة سريّة ليهربوا من عذاب أعدائهم. أمَّا المسيح فلم يهرب أبدًا بأتباعه من مدينة مولدهم.
ونقول لهم أين ذُكر أنَّ موسى قاد شعبه بطريقة سريّة وهو الذي خرج بإذن من فرعون ثم تبعه فرعون بعد ذلك وهلك هو وجيشه في البحر الأحمر (خروج14)!!
9- إنتصر موسى على أعدائه ماديًا وأخلاقيًا. فقد هزم فرعون وجنوده وغرقوا البحر. وقابل نبي المسلمين أيضًا أعدائه في عدّة معارك وهزمهم جميعًا. وكان هذا نصرًا أخلاقيّا وماديًا. أمّا المسيح، كما يقول الكتاب المقدمس، فقد صلبه أعداؤه، وكان نصره نصرًا أدبيًا فقط.
ولا تعليق لنا هنا سوي قول الكتاب المقدّس:" فَإِنَّ كَلِمَةَ الصَّلِيبِ عِنْدَ الْهَالِكِينَ جَهَالَةٌ وَأَمَّا عِنْدَنَا نَحْنُ الْمُخَلَّصِينَ فَهِيَ قُوَّةُ اللهِ "(1كورونثوس1/18).
10- توفّى موسى ونبي المسلمين وفاة طبيعية أمّا المسيح، وفقًا للعقيدة المسيحيّة، فقد مات أشرّ ميتة بقتله علي الصليب.
وللرد عن ذلك نذكر ما تقوله كتب الأحاديث والسير أنَّ إمرأه يهودية هي زينب بنت الحارث امرأه سلام بن مشكيم أهدت النبي شاة مسمومة فأخذ مضغة فلاكها ثم لفظها وقال لأصحابه أمسكوا ( إمتنعوا ) فإنَّ فخذها تخبرني أنَّها مسمومة.... أمّا بشر بن البراء ( الذى ابتلع ما أكله من الشاه ) قال بشر والذي أكرمك لقد وجدت ( أحس ) ذلك من أكلتي التي أكلت حين إلتقتها فما منعني أنْ ألفظها إلا إنّي كرهت أنْ أبغض إليك طعامك.
فأرسل النبي إلى اليهودية فقال ما حملك على ما صنعت؟ قالت نلت من قومي ما نلت! قتلت أبي وعمي وزوجي فقلت إنْ كنت صادقًا فإنَّ الله سيُطلعك على ذلك وإنْ كنت كاذبًا أرحت الناس منك، فمات بشر بن البراء الذي أكل من الشاه قيل في الحال وقيل بعد عام ثمّ أمر النبي بقتل هذه المرأة فقُتلت وعاش النبي بعد ذلك ثلاث سنين حتّى كان وجعه الذي قبض ( مات ) فيه وجعل يقول في مرضه مازلت أجد ( أعاني ) من الأكلة التي أكلتها في خيبر وهذا أوان انقطاع أبهري ( وريد بالقلب ) من ذلك السمّ. وجاء في المستدرك علي الصحيحين للإمام محمد بز عبد الله الحاكم النيسابوري، وصحيح البخاري حديث 6165 وكذلك فتح الباري، شرح صحيح البخاري للإمام ابن حجر العسقلاني، وكذلك فيض القدير، شرح الجامع الصغير للإمام المناوي، وكنز العمال للمتقي الهندي، والحاوي للفتاوي للإمام السيوطي، وهذه عقيدة السلف والخلف لابن خليفة عليوي، والبدابة والنهاية لابن كثير، ومحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لمحمد رضا في مكتبة الجامعة العربية " قال عروة: كانت عائشة - رضي الله تعالى عنها - تقول: كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول في مرضه الذي توفي فيه: يا عائشة، إنى أجد ألم الطعام الذي أكلته بخيبر، فهذا أوان انقطاع أبهري من ذلك السم ".

11- مات كلٍّ من موسى ونبي المسلمين ودفنا في القبر ومازال كلٍّ منهما يرقد في قبره على الأرض، ولكن المسيح طبقًا للتعاليم المسيحيّة، يجلس عن يمين الله.
12- تؤمن الغالبية العظمي من المسيحيّين بأن المسيح إله، ولا يؤمن أحد من اليهود والمسلمين أنَّ موسى أو نبي المسلمين إله. ومن ثمّ لا يكون المسيح هو النبي المثيل بموسى بل نبي المسلمين!!!*


----------



## Christian Knight (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: السلام على من اتبع الهدى*

*ثانيا الرد على الشبهة:

وقبل أنْ نبدأ في دراسة هذه النبوة يجب أنْ نضع في الاعتبار أنَّ هذه النبوة قد وردت في الكتاب المقدّس ولذا يجب أن ندرسها بمفهوم ومنطق وأسلوب الكتاب المقدّس وطريقة تطبيقه لها وليس بأىّ مفهوم أو منطق كتاب آخر أو فكر آخر.
وعند دراستها مع بقيه الآيات المرتبطة بها متكاملة معًا مع الآيات السابقة والتالية لها دراسة متأنّية، بمنطق الكتاب المقدّس ومفهومه، نجد الآتى:
(1) أنَّ الآيات السابقة لها هي وصايا الله لبني إسرائيل والوعد في النبوّة هو لهم. بدليل قوله " يقـيم لك ".
(2) وأنَّ الآيات التالية لها تتكلّم عن صفات كلٍّ من النبي الصادق والنبي الكاذب والعلامات التي يعرفه بها بني إسرائيل.
(3) كان لموسى النبي صفات وخصائص مرتبطة بجوهر النبوّة، وليس بالتفاصيل التي يتشابه فيها معظم البشر، لا بد أن تتحقق في النبي الموعود بصورة أساسيّة.
2- ماذا تقول النبوة ومن هو المخاطب فيها؟ وما معني أخوتك؟أ – تقول النبوّة " يقيم لك الرب إلهك " والمخاطب هنا فى قوله " لك " هو بنو إسرائيل، أي " يقيم لك يا إسرائيل".
ب – " نبيًا من وسطك " وعبارة " من وسطك " هنا تعني من وسط بني إسرائيل، أي " من وسطك يا إسرائيل "(9) أي من الأسباط الإثني عشر وليس من خارجك، أي ليس من شعب آخر أو أمّة أخري خارج بني إسرائيل.
ج - وقوله " من إخوتك " بحسب ما جاء في سفر التثنية الذى وردت به النبوّة، يقصد به أسباط إسرائيل باعتبارهم أخوة بعضهم لبعض، فقد وردت الكلمة في السفر عشرين مرّة و استُخدمت بخمس طرق:
1)   استُخدمت 14 مرّة للأسباط الإثنى عشر باعتبارهم إخوة بعضهم لبعض.
2)   ومرّة واحدة عن اللاويّين، سبط لاوى، باعتبارهم، أيضًا، إخوة.
3)   ومرّتين عن الآدوميين، نسل عيسو المُلقّب بآدوم، شقيق يعقوب التوأم.
4)   ومرّة واحدة عن الأخوة بمعناها الحرفي " إذا سَكَنَ إِخْوَةٌ مَعًا " (تثنية25/5). 
5)   ومرّتين في هذه النبوّة.
ولم تُستخدم ولا مرّة واحدة، لا في هذا السفر ولا في غيره من أسفار الكتاب المقدّس، عن أبناء إسماعيل كإخوة لبني إسرائيل، بإستثناء الحديث عن سكن إسماعيل نفسه " وأَمَامِ حَمِيعِ إخوته يسكن " (تكوين16/12)، " أمام جميع إخوته نزل " (تكوين25/18). ومن ثمّ يكون معني الأخوة بحسب مفهوم وتطبيق الكتاب المقدس وقواعد تفسيره هو الأخوة بالمفهوم الذي جاء في الكتاب المقدّس نفسه وفي سفر التثنية نفسه، والذي وردت به هذه النبوّة، والذي يعني من بقيّة الأسباط. فالأسباط هم الإخوة الأقرب بعضهم لبعض، حيث قال الله لهم " إِذَا بِيعَ لكَ أَخُوكَ العِبْرَانِيُّ أَوْ أُخْتُكَ العِبْرَانِيَّةُ وَخَدَمَكَ سِتَّ سِنِينَ فَفِي السَّنَةِ السَّابِعَةِ تُطْلِقُهُ حُرّاً مِنْ عِنْدِكَ " (تثنية15/12)، والأخ العبرانيّ المقصود هنا هو الذي من بني إسرائيل.
كما قال لهم أيضًا " مَتَى أَتَيْتَ إِلى الأَرْضِ التِي يُعْطِيكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ وَامْتَلكْتَهَا وَسَكَنْتَ فِيهَا فَإِنْ قُلتَ: أَجْعَلُ عَليَّ مَلِكاً كَجَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ الذِينَ حَوْلِي. فَإِنَّكَ تَجْعَلُ عَليْكَ مَلِكاً الذِي يَخْتَارُهُ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ. مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِكَ تَجْعَلُ عَليْكَ مَلِكاً. لا يَحِلُّ لكَ أَنْ تَجْعَل عَليْكَ رَجُلاً أَجْنَبِيّاً ليْسَ هُوَ أَخَاكَ " (تثنية17/14و15). فهل كان المقصود في قوله هنا " مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِكَ " أن يملك عليهم أحد أبناء إسماعيل، بحسب منطق هؤلاء الكتّاب؟! كلاَّ! لأنه يقول بكل تأكيد " لا يَحِلُّ لكَ أَنْ تَجْعَل عَليْكَ رَجُلاً أَجْنَبِيّاً ليْسَ هُوَ أَخَاكَ ". وكان أبناء إسماعيل في ذلك الوقت أجانب بالنسبة لبني إسرائيل. وكان أوّل ملك جلس على عرش إسرائيل هو شاول البنياميني، من سبط بنيامين، وتلاه داود النبي والملك، الذي من سبط يهوذا، وابنه سليمان، وكلّ من جلس على عرش يهوذا بعد ذلك وحتّي السبي البابلي كان من نسل داود النبي، وحتّي في أيّام السبي البابلي والاحتلال الفارسي واليوناني ثم الروماني لكل فلسطين لم يحكم على اليهود أحد من نسل إسماعيل، بل كان يحكم عليهم أحد الولاة اليهود، من نسل داود، من قبل الإمبراطورية المحتلّة ثم إغتصب الحكم هيرودس اليهودي الأدومي الذي من بني آدوم، عيسو، شقيق يعقوب التوأم، حتى زال الحكم نهائيًا في أيام ابنه أرخيلاوس سنة 6/7م وإرسال والي روماني يحكم على اليهودية.
كما قال الرب لهم، بنو إسرائيل، أيضًا " الرَّبُّ إِلهُكُمْ قَدْ أَعْطَاكُمْ هَذِهِ الأَرْضَ لِتَمْتَلِكُوهَا. مُتَجَرِّدِينَ تَعْبُرُونَ أَمَامَ إِخْوَتِكُمْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل " (تثنية3/18)، أي أمام بقية إخوتكم.

3- الحذف في آيات النبوة وآيات أخرى:
وعند استخدامهم لهذه النبوّة حذفوا الآيتين الأولى والثانية منها وهما " يُقِيمُ لكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَبِيّاً مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي . لهُ تَسْمَعُونَ. حَسَبَ كُلِّ مَا طَلبْتَ مِنَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ فِي حُورِيبَ يَوْمَ الاِجْتِمَاعِ قَائِلاً: لا أَعُودُ أَسْمَعُ صَوْتَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِي وَلا أَرَى هَذِهِ النَّارَ العَظِيمَةَ أَيْضاً لِئَلا أَمُوتَ، قَال لِيَ الرَّبُّ: قَدْ أَحْسَنُوا فِي مَا تَكَلمُوا "!!
وذلك ليتخلصوا من قوله " مِنْ وَسَطِكَ " التي تؤكد أن هذا النبي الآتي لا بد أن يكون من بني إسرائيل، من وسط إسرائيل، ولكي يتخلّصوا من التأكيد من أنَّ هذا النبي الآتي لابد أن يكون وسيط مباشر بينهم وبين الله، يتعامل مع الله مباشرة بدون وساطة ملاك أو أى وسيلة أخرى من وسائل الإعلان والوحي الإلهي.

وعند استشهادهم بقوله " وَلمْ يَقُمْ بَعْدُ نَبِيٌّ فِي إِسْرَائِيل مِثْلُ مُوسَى " سقطوا فى مغالطتين صريحتين، الأولي هى استخدامهم لقوله " وَلمْ يَقُمْ بَعْدُ "(10) وحذف ما تلاها من آيات حتّي يخفوا الزمن الذي قيلت فيه هذه الآيات!!! فقد وردت هذه الآيات في سفر التثنية الذي كتبه، بالروح القدس، موسى النبي نفسه وأكمله ثلميذه الذي تسلم القيادة والنبوة من بعده يشوع بن نون، كما أعاد نسخه من المخطوطات القديمة، بالروح القدس أيضًا، عزرا الكاتب والكاهن الموحى إليه حوالي سنة 400 ق.م.، وبالتالي يكون كاتب هذه الآية، بالروح القدس، إمّا يشوع بن نون تلميذ موسي النبي أو عزرا الكاتب والكاهن. وهذا يعني أنَّه لم يقمْ نبي مثل موسى حتّى زمن يشوع أو عزرا الكاهن والكاتب سنة 440 ق. م..
والثانية هي، كما قلنا، قطع النصّ عمّا قبله وبعده ليوحوا بصحّة زعمهم!! ولكن النصّ كاملاً يقول؛
" وَلمْ يَقُمْ بَعْدُ نَبِيٌّ فِي إِسْرَائِيل مِثْلُ مُوسَى الذِي عَرَفَهُ الرَّبُّ وَجْهاً لِوَجْهٍ، فِي جَمِيعِ الآيَاتِ وَالعَجَائِبِ التِي أَرْسَلهُ الرَّبُّ لِيَعْمَلهَا فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ بِفِرْعَوْنَ وَبِجَمِيعِ عَبِيدِهِ وَكُلِّ أَرْضِهِ، وَفِي كُلِّ اليَدِ الشَّدِيدَةِ وَكُلِّ المَخَاوِفِ العَظِيمَةِ التِي صَنَعَهَا مُوسَى أَمَامَ أَعْيُنِ جَمِيعِ إِسْرَائِيلَ " (تثنية34/10-12). إذًا لابدّ أنْ يماثل النبي المقصود موسي فى العجائب والمعجزات والتعامل مع الله مباشرة " فمًا لفمّ ووجهًا لوجه "!! وهذا لم يحدث بعد موسي إلاَّ مع المسيح فقط.

4- وضع الله لكلامه فى فمّ النبي:
أما القول بأنَّ المقصود بقول النبوة " وأضع كلامي فى فمه " هو وضع جبريل الكلام فى فمّ نبى المسلمين ودلالة على أنَّ النبي المقصود سيكون أمّيًا "!!! يدلّ علي أنَّ هؤلاء الكتاب لم يفهموا الكتاب المقدّس جيدًا، فهذا القول قيل عن جميع الأنبياء وكذلك عن تلاميذ المسيح ورسله. فقد وضع الله كلامه في فمهم جميعًا، يقول الكتاب؛ " فَقَالَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ لإِيلِيَّا:هَذَا الْوَقْتَ عَلِمْتُ أَنَّكَ رَجُلُ اللَّهِ، وَأَنَّ كَلاَمَ الرَّبِّ فِي فَمِكَ حَقٌّ"  (1ملوك17/24)، وقال الله لأشعياء النبى " قَدْ جَعَلْتُ أَقْوَالِي فِي فَمِكَ "(أشعيا51/16)، وقال أرميا النبى بالروح " وَمَدَّ الرَّبُّ يَدَهُ وَلَمَسَ فَمِي وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِي هَا قَدْ جَعَلْتُ كَلاَمِي فِي فَمِك " (أرميا1/9)، وقال لحزقيال النبى " فَإِذَا كَلَّمْتُكَ أَفْتَحُ فَمَكَ فَتَقُولُ لَهُمْ: هَكَذَا قَالَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ "(حزقيال3/27)، وقال داود النبي " رُوحُ الرَّبِّ تَكَلَّمَ بِي وَكَلِمَتُهُ عَلَى لِسَانِي. "(2صموئيل23/2). ويقول العهد الجديد " كَمَا كَلَّمَ آبَاءَنَا " (لوقا1/55)، " كَمَا تَكَلَّم( الله )  بِفَمِ أَنْبِيَائِهِ اَلْقِدِّيسِينَ الَّذِينَ هُمْ مُنْذُ الدَّهْرِ "(لوقا1/70)، " كَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَتِمَّ هَذَا اَلْمَكْتُوبُ اَلَّذِي سَبَقَ اَلرُّوحُ اَلْقُدُسُ فَقَالَهُ بِفَمِ دَاوُدَ "(أعمال الرسل1/16)، " الَّذِي يَنْبَغِي أَنَّ اَلسَّمَاءَ تَقْبَلُهُ إِلَى أَزْمِنَةِ رَدِّ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ اَلَّتِي تَكَلَّمَ عَنْهَا اَللهُ بِفَمِ جَمِيعِ أَنْبِيَائِهِ اَلْقِدِّيسِينَ مُنْذُ اَلدَّهْرِ "(أعمال3/21)، " الْقَائِلُ ( الله ) بِفَمِ دَاوُدَ فَتَاكَ "(أعمال4/25)، " وَأَمَّا اللهُ فَمَا سَبَقَ وَأَنْبَأَ بِهِ بِأَفْوَاهِ جَمِيعِ أَنْبِيَائِهِ أَنْ يَتَأَلَّمَ الْمَسِيحُ قَدْ تَمَّمَهُ هَكَذَا "(أعمال3/18)، " لأَنْ لَسْتُمْ أَنْتُمُ الْمُتَكَلِّمِينَ بَلْ رُوحُ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي يَتَكَلَّمُ فِيكُمْ "(متّي10/20).
ولكن هذه النبوّة تنطبق بصورة أروع وأدق في شخص الرب يسوع المسيح لأنه هو كلمة الله المتجسّد وما يخرج من فمه فهو كلام الله، وما يقوله هو ما يضعه الله علي فمه كنبي.
قال الربّ يسوع نفسه " اَلَّذِي لاَ يُحِبُّنِي لاَ يَحْفَظُ كلاَمِي. وَالْكلاَمُ الَّذِي تَسْمَعُونَهُ لَيْسَ لِي بَلْ لِلآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي "(يوحنا14/24). وقال مخاطبًا الآب" لأَنَّ اَلْكلاَمَ اَلَّذِي أَعْطَيْتَنِي قَدْ أَعْطَيْتُهُمْ "(يوحنا17/8). كما ينطبق عليه قول النبوة: " فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه " حرفيًا حيث يقول " لأَنِّي لَمْ أَتَكَلَّمْ مِنْ نَفْسِي لَكِنَّ الآبَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي هُوَ أَعْطَانِي وَصِيَّةً: مَاذَا أَقُولُ وَبِمَاذَا أَتَكَلَّمُ، وَأَنَا أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ وَصِيَّتَهُ هِيَ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ. فَمَا أَتَكَلَّمُ أَنَا بِهِ فَكَمَا قَالَ لِي الآبُ هَكَذَا أَتَكَلَّمُ "(يوحنا12/49-50).
كما أنَّ القول أنَّ وضع الكلام على فم النبي هو دليل على أنَّه، هذا النبي المقصود في النبوّة، سيكون أمّي غير منطقي؛ أولاً لأنَّ أنبياء إسرائيل الذين وضع الله كلامه في أفواههم كان معظمهم متعلمين ومع ذلك وضع الله كلامه في أفواههم ومنهم موسى النبي نفسه الذي وضع الله كلامه في فمه! ثانيًا،كيف تكون هناك مماثلة بين المتعلّم والذي تهذّب بحكمة المصريّين والأمّي الذي يقولون أنًّه لا يعرف القراءة والكتابة؟!!. 

5 - كيفية التماثل بين موسى النبي والنبي الآتي
حدد الكتاب المقدس كيفية ونقاط التماثل الجوهرية بين موسى النبى وهذا النبي المنتظر فى قوله، في نفس سفر التثنية " وَلمْ يَقُمْ بَعْدُ نَبِيٌّ فِي إِسْرَائِيل مِثْلُ مُوسَى الذِي عَرَفَهُ الرَّبُّ وَجْهاً لِوَجْهٍ، فِي جَمِيعِ الآيَاتِ وَالعَجَائِبِ التِي أَرْسَلهُ الرَّبُّ لِيَعْمَلهَا فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ بِفِرْعَوْنَ وَبِجَمِيعِ عَبِيدِهِ وَكُلِّ أَرْضِهِ، وَفِي كُلِّ اليَدِ الشَّدِيدَةِ وَكُلِّ المَخَاوِفِ العَظِيمَةِ التِي صَنَعَهَا مُوسَى أَمَامَ أَعْيُنِ جَمِيعِ إِسْرَائِيلَ " (تثنية34/10-12).
وفي قوله فى النبوّة ذاتها يُقِيمُ لكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَبِيّاً مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي. لهُ تَسْمَعُونَ. حَسَبَ كُلِّ مَا طَلبْتَ مِنَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ فِي حُورِيبَ يَوْمَ الاِجْتِمَاعِ قَائِلاً: لا أَعُودُ أَسْمَعُ صَوْتَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِي وَلا أَرَى هَذِهِ النَّارَ العَظِيمَةَ أَيْضاً لِئَلا أَمُوتَ، قَال لِيَ الرَّبُّ: قَدْ أَحْسَنُوا فِي مَا تَكَلمُوا ". ونلخصها هنا فيما يلي:
1.   التعامل مع الله مباشرة، وجهًا لوجه وفمًا لفم، بدون وساطة ملاك أو أي طريقة أخرى من طرق الإعلان والوحي الإلهي." وَيُكَلِّمُ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى وَجْهاً لِوَجْهٍ كَمَا يُكَلِّمُ الرَّجُلُ صَاحِبَهُ "(خروج33/11). قال الله ذاته لمريم النبية وهرون الكاهن أخوي موسى النبي " فَقَال: اسْمَعَا كَلامِي. إِنْ كَانَ مِنْكُمْ نَبِيٌّ لِلرَّبِّ فَبِالرُّؤْيَا أَسْتَعْلِنُ لهُ. فِي الحُلمِ أُكَلِّمُهُ. وَأَمَّا عَبْدِي مُوسَى فَليْسَ هَكَذَا بَل هُوَ أَمِينٌ فِي كُلِّ بَيْتِي. فَماً إِلى فَمٍ وَعَيَاناً أَتَكَلمُ مَعَهُ لا بِالأَلغَازِ. وَشِبْهَ الرَّبِّ يُعَايِنُ. فَلِمَاذَا لا تَخْشَيَانِ أَنْ تَتَكَلمَا عَلى عَبْدِي مُوسَى؟ " (عدد12/6-8).
2.   وتقوم مهمته على المعجزات والعجائب العظيمة التي يعملها الله على يده كما فعل مع موسى أمام أعين المصريين وبني إسرائيل.
3.   أن يقطع عهدًا مع الله كما قطع موسى النبي عهدًا مع الله في حوربب (خروج34/27: تثنية 9/11).

وهذا ما تحقق في المسيح ولم يتحقق في غيره مطلقًا ومن ثمّ فالتماثل المزعوم، الذي يقال عنه، بين موسى ونبي المسلمين لا يصحّ أنْ يكون هو المقياس لأنه تماثل بعيد تمامًا عن التماثل المقصود في النبوّة والمقصود في النبي الآتي. بل وينطبق على معظم البشر وينطبق على معظم الأنبياء أيضًا!
1)   فجميع البشر والأنبياء لهم آباء وأمهات، ومعظمهم ماتوا ويموتون بشكل طبيعي، وجميع الذين ماتوا من البشر والأنبياء ما زالوا يرقدون في قبورهم.
2)   كما كان كلّ من يشوع وقضاة إسرائيل وصموئيل النبي قادة وزعماء بالمفهوم المزعوم وكان في يدهم سلطان الموت، كما كان كل من داود وسليمان ملكًا ونبيًا، وقاد يشوع والقضاة وداود الكثير من المعارك الحربية.
3)   أما مسالة أنَّ المسيح لم يأتِ بشريعة جديدة فقد أوضحناها في الفصل السابق.

أما شريعة موسى وشريعة نبي المسلمين فلا تختلفان إلا في مسألة الحدود ذات الطبيعة العربية وبعض ما يخصّ الطبيعة والبيئة العربية وظروف الدولة العربية الدينية الناشئة. كما بينّا في ص (47و48)، وكما سنوضّح في الفصل التالي ( الخامس).
أمّا الخلاف بين موسى ونبي المسلمين هو خلاف جوهريّ يقطع بعدم التماثل بينهما، سواء من جهة الشخصيتن أو من جهه التماثل النبويّ المقصود أصلاً في النبوّة:
1-     فموسى جاء من شعب الله المختار ونبي المسلمين جاء من العرب.
2-     موسى ولد في مصر وهو في مكّة.
3-     موسى حفظه الله من خطر الموت الذي أحدق به وقت ميلاده وهو لا.
4-     موسى كلّم الله وجهًا لوجه وفمًا لفم وتناقش مع الله وسمع صوت الله ورأى شبه مجده، وهو لا.
5-     أجرى الله على يدي موسى عشرات المعجزات التي شاهدها عشرات الآلاف من بني إسرائيل والمصريّين وهو لا.
6-     موسى عبر ببني إسرائيل البحر الأحمر ولم يغرق منهم أحد، كما أطعمهم الله عن طريقة بالمن والسلوى الذي نزل من السماء وهو لا.
7-     تربّى موسى في قصر فرعون كأمير وتعلم بكل حكمة المصريين وهو، حسب الاعتقاد الإسلامي العام، أمّي لا يقرأ ولا يكتب.
8-     مات موسى ميتة طبيعية وحرس الملاك قبره وهو لا ( إذ يُقال، كما بيّنا، أنَّه مات من تأثير السمّ الذي دسّته له المرأة اليهوديّة ).
9-     موسى توفى وعمر 110سنة وهو توفى وعمر 63سنة.

6- التماثل بين موسي والمسيح:
وبرغم عدم التماثل بين موسى والمسيح في بعض الأمور غير الهامة والتي ذكرناها أعلاه فالمماثلة بين موسى والمسيح هي مماثلة في الأمور الجوهريّة الخاصة بالنبوّة ذاتها وليس في مجرّد الأمور البشريّة العادية التي يتماثل فيها معظم الناس مثل الولادة من أبوين والزواج والإنجاب. فقد تماثلا في النقاط الجوهرية الخاصة بالنبوه، وأهمها(11):
1- تعامل موسى مع الله مباشرة فمًا لفم ووجهًا لوجه وعاين شبه الرب " وَيُكَلِّمُ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى وَجْهاً لِوَجْهٍ كَمَا يُكَلِّمُ الرَّجُلُ صَاحِبَهُ " (خروج33/11)، " وَأَمَّا عَبْدِي مُوسَى فَليْسَ هَكَذَا بَل هُوَ أَمِينٌ فِي كُلِّ بَيْتِي. فَماً إِلى فَمٍ وَعَيَاناً أَتَكَلمُ مَعَهُ لا بِالأَلغَازِ. وَشِبْهَ الرَّبِّ يُعَايِنُ." (عدد12/7-8). وَلمْ يَقُمْ بَعْدُ نَبِيٌّ فِي إِسْرَائِيل مِثْلُ مُوسَى الذِي عَرَفَهُ الرَّبُّ وَجْهاً لِوَجْهٍ" (تثنية34/10).
وكان الربّ يسوع المسيح هو كلمة الله وصورة الله الذي من ذات الله الذي " اَلَّذِي هُوَ صُورَةُ اللهِ غَيْرِ الْمَنْظُورِ "(كولوسي1/15)، والذي يعرف الله الآب المعرفة الحقيقيّة حيث يقول " أَنَا أَعْرِفُهُ لأَنِّي مِنْهُ وَهُوَ أَرْسَلَنِي " (يوحنا7/29)، " كُلُّ شَيْءٍ قَدْ دُفِعَ إِلَيَّ مِنْ أَبِي وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَعْرِفُ اَلاِبْنَ إِلاَّ اَلآبُ وَلاَ أَحَدٌ يَعْرِفُ اَلآبَ إِلاَّ اَلاِبْنُ وَمَنْ أَرَادَ اَلاِبْنُ أَنْ يُعْلِنَ لَهُ " (متّي11/27)، " اَللَّهُ لَمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ قَطُّ. اَلاِبْنُ الْوَحِيدُ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي حِضْنِ الآبِ هُوَ خَبَّرَ " (يوحنا1/18).
2- وكما صنع الله على يدي موسى النبي المعجزات والعجائب العظيمة أمام بني إسرائيل والمصريون، صنع المسيح آلاف المعجزات والعجائب أمام بني إسرائيل والكثير من الذين من الأمم مثل الخلق وإقامة الموتي وشفاء جميع أنواع الأمراض وتحويل الماء إلى خمر وإشباع الآلاف من قليل من الخبز والسمك والمشي على الماء وتهدئة الريح الهائج والبحر العاصف بكلمة الأمر من فمه الطاهر وإقامة نفسه من الأموات بل وصعوده إلى السماء ....الخ، " وَأَشْيَاءُ أُخَرُ كَثِيرَةٌ صَنَعَهَا يَسُوعُ إِنْ كُتِبَتْ وَاحِدَةً وَاحِدَةً فَلَسْتُ أَظُنُّ أَنَّ اَلْعَالَمَ نَفْسَهُ يَسَعُ اَلْكُتُبَ اَلْمَكْتُوبَةَ "(يوحنا21/25).
3- وكما قطع موسى النبي عهدًا مع الله، صنع المسيح العهد الجديد بدمه:

" لأَنَّ هَذَا هُوَ دَمِي اَلَّذِي لِلْعَهْدِ اَلْجَدِيدِ اَلَّذِي يُسْفَكُ مِنْ أَجْلِ كَثِيرِينَ لِمَغْفِرَةِ اَلْخَطَايَا"(متّي26/28)، كما سبق وتنبأ أنبياء العهد القديم " هَا أَيَّامٌ تَأْتِي يَقُولُ اَلرَّبُّ وَأَقْطَعُ مَعَ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَمَعَ بَيْتِ يَهُوذَا عَهْداً جَدِيداً. لَيْسَ كَالْعَهْدِ اَلَّذِي قَطَعْتُهُ مَعَ آبَائِهِمْ يَوْمَ أَمْسَكْتُهُمْ بِيَدِهِمْ لأُخْرِجَهُمْ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ حِينَ نَقَضُوا عَهْدِي فَرَفَضْتُهُمْ يَقُولُ اَلرَّبُّ، بَلْ هَذَا هُوَ اَلْعَهْدُ اَلَّذِي أَقْطَعُهُ مَعَ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ بَعْدَ تِلْكَ اَلأَيَّامِ يَقُولُ اَلرَّبُّ: أَجْعَلُ شَرِيعَتِي فِي دَاخِلِهِمْ وَأَكْتُبُهَا عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ وَأَكُونُ لَهُمْ إِلَهاً وَهُمْ يَكُونُونَ لِي شَعْباً." (أرميا31/31-33). إنها شريعة روحيّة تُكتب علي القلوب وليست مجرّد شريعة فروض وحدود وثواب وعقاب، إنها شريعة حبّ.
4- كان موسى والمسيح من نسل إسحق ويعقوب ( إسرائيل )، النسل الذي إختاره الله ليأتي منه النسل الموعود ولتكون منه النبوّة كقول الله لإبراهيم " وَلَكِنْ عَهْدِي أُقِيمُهُ مَعَ إِسْحَاقَ الَّذِي تَلِدُهُ لَكَ سَارَةُ فِي هَذَا اَلْوَقْتِ فِي اَلسَّنَةِ اَلآتِيَةِ " (تكوين17/21)، وقول القرآن وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَجَعَلْنَا فِي ذُرِّيَّتِهِ النُّبُوَّةَ وَالْكِتَابَ " (العنكبوت27).‏.
5- كانت والدتا موسي والمسيح من نسل يعقوب وكانتا مؤمنتان بالله الحي ولم تكونا مشركتان أو وثنيتان.
6- وقد خُتن موسى والمسيح في اليوم الثامن حسب عهد الله مع إبراهيم " هَذَا هُوَ عَهْدِي الَّذِي تَحْفَظُونَهُ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَ نَسْلِكَ مِنْ بَعْدِكَ: يُخْتَنُ مِنْكُمْ كُلُّ ذَكَرٍ"(تكوين17/10).
7- وقد ولد موسى والشعب يرزح تحت العبودية في مصر كما ولد المسيح الشعب تحت حكم الرومان. بينما ولد نبي المسلمين بين أهله الأحرار.
8- تعرّض كل من موسى والمسيح للقتل والموت في طفولتهما، موسى من قبل فرعون (خروج1/17؛2/2-10) والمسيح من قبل هيرودس (متي2/16). وقد أنقذ كل منهما بتدبير إلهي. ولم يتعرض نبي المسلمين لذلك بل تربى في كنف عمه الذي كان من أعيان قبيلته.
9- وُضع كلّ من موسى والمسيح فى مكان غريب بعد ولادته، فموسى وضعته أمّه في تابوت ( سفط ) في الماء(خروج2/3)، والمسيح وُلد في مزود للبقر(لوقا2/7).
10- وقد حمى الله موسى في طفولته بإيمان والدته (خروج2/2و3)، " " (عبرانيّين11/23). كما حمي المسيح بإيمان وطاعة كل من العذراء ويوسف النجار لرسالة الملاك (متي2/13و14).
11- وقد ترّبي كل من موسى والمسيح في بيت ليس له، فقد تربي موسى في بيت فرعون (خروج2/10) وتربى المسح في بيت يوسف النجار (متي13/55).
12- وقد تنبأ كل منهما عن خراب إسرائيل، موسى بسبب خطاياها (تثنية28)، والمسيح بسبب رفضها له(لوقا13/3و35).
13- موسي عبر ببني إسرائيل البحر الأحمر(خروج14/21و22)، والمسيح مشي علي الماء وجعل بطرس أيضًا يمشي علي الماء(متي14/28و29)، كما أمر الريح العاصفة والبحر الهائج بالهدوء فأطاعاه(متي8/24-27).
14- قدّم كل من موسي والمسيح الطعام للشعب بصورة إعجازيّة، موسي قدّم المنّ الذي أعطاه الله لهم في البريّة(خروج16/14-17)، والمسيح أشبع خمسة آلاف رجل غير النساء والأطفال بخمسة أرغفة وسمكتين وفاض اثنتا عشرة قفّة مملوءة من الكُسر(متي14/14-21). وفي مرة أخري أشبع فيها أكثر من أربعة آلاف بسبع خبزات وقليل من صغار السمك وفاض عنهم سبعة سلال من الكسر(متى15/33-38).
15- كان لموسى سبعون شيخًا حل عليهم الروح القدس كمساعدين له (عدد11/24-29)، وكان للمسيح أيضا سبعون رسولاً، إلى جانب الإثنى عشر يعملون آيات وعحائب باسمه (لوقا10/1و17).
16- وقد كلم الله موسى بصوت مسموع " أمام عيون بني إسرائيل " (خروج24/12-16)، ونادى الله الآب المسيح، الابن، من السماء بصوت مسموع:
" وَلَمَّا اِعْتَمَدَ جَمِيعُ اَلشَّعْبِ اِعْتَمَدَ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً. وَإِذْ كَانَ يُصَلِّي اِنْفَتَحَتِ اَلسَّمَاءُ، وَنَزَلَ عَلَيْهِ اَلرُّوحُ اَلْقُدُسُ بِهَيْئَةٍ جِسْمِيَّةٍ مِثْلِ حَمَامَةٍ. وَكَانَ صَوْتٌ مِنَ اَلسَّمَاءِ قَائِلاً: أَنْتَ اِبْنِي اَلْحَبِيبُ بِكَ سُرِرْتُ!" (لوقا3/21و22).
17- عاش موسي الأربعين سنه الأولى من حياته في مصر وهرب المسيح إليها في طفولته.
18- كان موسي هو كليم الله لأنه كلّم الله فمًا لفم وحمل كلام الله للشعب، وكان المسيح هو كلمة الله الذي كلّمنا من خلاله " كلّمنا في ابنه "(عبرانيين1/2).
19- تكلم كل من موسى والمسيح اللغة العبرية ( لغة بني إسرائيل ) والآرامية ( التي كانت لغة السياسة أيّام موسى واللغة العامة لبني إسرائيل وقت المسيح )، كما تكلما بلغات أخرى ( كالمصرية بالنسبة لموسى واليونانية بالنسبة للمسيح ).
20- يقول الكتاب أن موسى تهذب " فَتَهَذَّبَ مُوسَى بِكُلِّ حِكْمَةِ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ وَكَانَ مُقْتَدِراً فِي الأَقْوَالِ وَالأَعْمَالِ " (أعمال الرسل7/22)، وكان المسيح يقرأ ويكتب ويعلم كل شيء بالرغم من أنّه لم يتعلّم عند معلمين من البشر " فَتَعَجَّبَ اَلْيَهُودُ قَائِلِينَ: كَيْفَ هَذَا يَعْرِفُ اَلْكُتُبَ وَهُوَ لَمْ يَتَعَلَّمْ؟ " (يوحنا7/15)، " وَلَمَّا جَاءَ إِلَى وَطَنِهِ كَانَ يُعَلِّمُهُمْ فِي مَجْمَعِهِمْ حَتَّى بُهِتُوا وَقَالُوا: مِنْ أَيْنَ لِهَذَا هَذِهِ الْحِكْمَةُ وَالْقُوَّاتُ؟ " (متي13/54)، كما يقول عنه الكتاب أيضًا " الْمُذَّخَرِ فِيهِ جَمِيعُ كُنُوزِ الْحِكْمَةِ وَالْعِلْمِ " (كولسي2/3) ولم يكن أحدهما أميًا.
21- كما صام كل من موسي والمسيح مدة أربعين نهارا وأربعين ليلة في البرية دون أن يأكلا طعامًا أو يشربا ماء طوال هذه المدة " وَكَانَ هُنَاكَ عِنْدَ الرَّبِّ أَرْبَعِينَ نَهَاراً وَأَرْبَعِينَ لَيْلَةً لَمْ يَأْكُلْ خُبْزاً وَلَمْ يَشْرَبْ مَاءً. فَكَتَبَ عَلَى اللَّوْحَيْنِ كَلِمَاتِ الْعَهْدِ الْكَلِمَاتِ الْعَشَرَ "(خروج34/28؛تثنية9/9و19)، " فَبَعْدَ مَا صَامَ أَرْبَعِينَ نَهَاراً وَأَرْبَعِينَ لَيْلَةً جَاعَ أَخِيراً " (متي4/2).
22- دعي الله موسي لحمل رسالته بأن كلّمه مباشرة من وسط العليقة التي كانث مشتعلة بالنار قائلاً " أَنَا إِلَهُ أَبِيكَ إِلَهُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِلَهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَإِلَهُ يَعْقُوبَ " (خروج3/6). وبدأ الرب يسوع المسيح خدمته كالإله المتجسد،
ابن الله الوحيد، بلّ وكإنسان ونبي بإعلان صوت الله الآب من السماء قائلاً: " هَذَا هُوَ اِبْنِي اَلْحَبِيبُ اَلَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ "(متي3/17)، وقال القديس بطرس عنه " لأَنَّهُ أَخَذَ مِنَ اللَّهِ الآبِ كَرَامَةً وَمَجْداً، إِذْ أَقْبَلَ عَلَيْهِ صَوْتٌ كَهَذَا مِنَ الْمَجْدِ الأَسْنَى: هَذَا هُوَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي أَنَا سُرِرْتُ بِهِ "(2بطرس1/17).
23- موسي رُفض من شعبه وعاد إليهم ليقبلوه بدون أنْ يحاربهم وقادهم للخلاص من العبودية وقادهم إلى أرض الميعاد، والمسيح رُفض من شعبه وقبلوه في يوم الخمسين بدون أن يحاربهم وسيقبلوه عند رجوعه الثاني في يوم خلاصهم النهائي. وأمّا نبي المسلمين فقاد مجموعة من الغزوات قتل فيها من قتل وسبي من سبي حتى دخل مكة أخيرًا، وحدثت ردة شديدة بعد وفاته قامت بسببها حروب الردّة الشهيرة بقيادة خليفته الأول " أبو بكر" الذي غزاهم بأحد عشر لواء على رأسها خالد بن الوليد وتم إخماد التمرّد بقوة السيف.
24- عَكَسَ كلّ من موسى والمسيح مجد الله على وجهيهما؛ فعندما نزل موسي من الجبل بعد وجوده في الحضرة الإلهيّة أربعين نهارًا وأربعين ليلة صار جلد وجهه يلمع " فَنَظَرَ هَارُونُ وَجَمِيعُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ مُوسَى وَإِذَا جِلْدُ وَجْهِهِ يَلْمَعُ فَخَافُوا أَنْ يَقْتَرِبُوا إِلَيْهِ " (خروج34/30). والمسيح تجلّى على الجبل وكشف عن مجده لتلاميذ: " وَتَغَيَّرَتْ هَيْئَتُهُ قُدَّامَهُمْ وَأَضَاءَ وَجْهُهُ كَالشَّمْسِ وَصَارَتْ ثِيَابُهُ بَيْضَاءَ كَالنُّورِ "(متي17/2).
25- جاء كل من موسى والمسيح مكملاً بعضهما لبعض، فموسى أعطى الناموس والمسيح أكمله وتمّمه في ذاته وأعطى لنا النعمة والحق " لأَنَّ النَّامُوسَ بِمُوسَى أُعْطِيَ أَمَّا النِّعْمَةُ وَالْحَقُّ فَبِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ صَارَا " (يوحنا1/17).
26- كان موسى شفيعًا لشعبه أمام الله وقد قدّم نفسه لله ليفتدي شعبه " فَرَجَعَ مُوسَى إِلَى الرَّبِّ وَقَالَ: " آهِ قَدْ أَخْطَأَ هَذَا الشَّعْبُ خَطِيَّةً عَظِيمَةً وَصَنَعُوا لأَنْفُسِهِمْ آلِهَةً مِنْ ذَهَبٍ. وَالآنَ إِنْ غَفَرْتَ خَطِيَّتَهُمْ - وَإِلاَّ فَامْحُنِي مِنْ كِتَابِكَ الَّذِي كَتَبْتَ" (خروج32/31و32)، 
وجاء المسيح كالشفيع الوحيد والوسيط الوحيد بين الله والناس " إِنْ أَخْطَأَ أَحَدُكُمْ، فَلَنَا عِنْدَ الآبِ شَفِيعٌ هُوَ يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ الْبَارُّ. فَهُوَ كَفَّارَةٌ لِخَطَايَانَا، لاَ لِخَطَايَانَا فَقَطْ، بَلْ لِخَطَايَا الْعَالَمِ كُلِّهِ " (1يوحنا2/1و2).
27- عمل الله على يدي موسى عشرات المعجزات العظيمة أمام شعبه وأمام فرعون والمصريين مثل عبور البحر، كما عمل المسيح مئات بل آلاف المعجزات بلا حد ولا حصر أمام جموع الشعب وأمام تلاميذه، ويذكر منها القرآن خلق طير من طين ومعرفة الغيب وشفاء للمرضى وإقامة الموتي وتفتيح لأعين العميان بما فيهم المولودين بدون أعين وتطهير للبرص وإنزال مائدة من السماء لتلاميذه.
28- وقد أمر الله موسى أن يصنع الفصح الأول وختم المسيح هذا الفصح وأسّس الفصح الأخير مع تلاميذه وأما نبي المسلمين فلم يعرف الفصح. كما قدّم المسيح نفسه عنّا كذبيحة فصح " لأَنَّ فِصْحَنَا أَيْضاً اَلْمَسِيحَ قَدْ ذُبِحَ لأَجْلِنَا " (1كورونثوس5/7).
29- يرنم السمائيّون ترنيمة واحدة لموسى والمسيح " وَهُمْ يُرَتِّلُونَ تَرْنِيمَةَ مُوسَى عَبْدِ اَللهِ وَتَرْنِيمَةَ اَلْحَمَلِ قَائِلِينَ: عَظِيمَةٌ وَعَجِيبَةٌ هِيَ أَعْمَالُكَ أَيُّهَا اَلرَّبُّ اَلإِلَهُ اَلْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ. عَادِلَةٌ وَحَقٌّ هِيَ طُرُقُكَ يَا مَلِكَ اَلْقِدِّيسِينَ." (رؤيا15/3).
30- تميّز موسى النبي بالحلم الشديد مع شعبه " وَأَمَّا الرَّجُلُ مُوسَى فَكَانَ حَلِيماً جِدّاً أَكْثَرَ مِنْ جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ الذِينَ عَلى وَجْهِ الأَرْضِ "(عدد12/3). وكان المسيح أيضًا كما قال عن نفسه " وَتَعَلَّمُوا مِنِّي لأَنِّي وَدِيعٌ وَمُتَوَاضِعُ اَلْقَلْبِ فَتَجِدُوا رَاحَةً لِنُفُوسِكُمْ "(متي11/29).

7- تأكيد الكتاب المقدّس صراحة أنّ النبي الموعود هنا هو المسيح:
والكتاب المقدس يؤكد أن النبوة هنا المقصود بها المسيح المنتظر الذي هو الرب يسوع المسيح، وكان تلاميذه يعرفون ذلك جيدًا، بناء على شرح المسيح نفسه لكلّ نبوّات العهد القديم لهم؛ فقال تلميذه فيلبس لزميله نثنائيل:
"وَجَدْنَا الَّذِي كَتَبَ عَنْهُ مُوسَى فِي النَّامُوسِ وَالأَنْبِيَاءُ:يَسُوعَ ابْنَ يُوسُفَ الَّذِي مِنَ النَّاصِرَةِ "(يوحنا1/45). كما أكّد ذلك الربّ يسوع المسيح نفسه الذي قال لليهود " لأَنَّكُمْ لَوْ كُنْتُمْ تُصَدِّقُونَ مُوسَى لَكُنْتُمْ تُصَدِّقُونَنِي لأَنَّهُ هُوَ كَتَبَ عَنِّي "(يوحنا5/46)(12). وفي خطاب القديس بطرس الرسول في الهيكل وأمام علماء ورجال الدين اليهود والجموع الحاشدة أكّد لهم أنّ كل ما تنبّأ به جميع أنبياء العهد القديم وتكلم به الله علي أفواههم تمّمه في أيامهم في شخص المسيح يسوع: " وَأَمَّا اللهُ فَمَا سَبَقَ وَأَنْبَأَ بِهِ بِأَفْوَاهِ جَمِيعِ أَنْبِيَائِهِ أَنْ يَتَأَلَّمَ الْمَسِيحُ قَدْ تَمَّمَهُ هَكَذَا. فَتُوبُوا وَارْجِعُوا لِتُمْحَى خَطَايَاكُمْ لِكَيْ تَأْتِيَ أَوْقَاتُ الْفَرَجِ مِنْ وَجْهِ الرَّبِّ. وَيُرْسِلَ يَسُوعَ اَلْمَسِيحَ اَلْمُبَشَّرَ بِهِ لَكُمْ قَبْلُ. الَّذِي يَنْبَغِي أَنَّ اَلسَّمَاءَ تَقْبَلُهُ إِلَى أَزْمِنَةِ رَدِّ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ اَلَّتِي تَكَلَّمَ عَنْهَا اَللهُ بِفَمِ جَمِيعِ أَنْبِيَائِهِ اَلْقِدِّيسِينَ مُنْذُ اَلدَّهْرِ. فَإِنَّ مُوسَى قَالَ لِلآبَاءِ: إِنَّ نَبِيّاً مِثْلِي سَيُقِيمُ لَكُمُ الرَّبُّ إِلَهُكُمْ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكُمْ. لَهُ تَسْمَعُونَ فِي كُلِّ مَا يُكَلِّمُكُمْ بِهِ. وَيَكُونُ أَنَّ كُلَّ نَفْسٍ لاَ تَسْمَعُ لِذَلِكَ النَّبِيِّ تُبَادُ مِنَ الشَّعْبِ. وَجَمِيعُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ أَيْضاً مِنْ صَمُوئِيلَ فَمَا بَعْدَهُ جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ تَكَلَّمُوا سَبَقُوا وَأَنْبَأُوا بِهَذِهِ الأَيَّامِ. أَنْتُمْ أَبْنَاءُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ وَالْعَهْدِ الَّذِي عَاهَدَ بِهِ اللهُ آبَاءَنَا قَائِلاً لإِبْراهِيمَ: وَبِنَسْلِكَ تَتَبَارَكُ جَمِيعُ قَبَائِلِ الأَرْضِ. إِلَيْكُمْ أَوَّلاً إِذْ أَقَامَ اللهُ فَتَاهُ يَسُوعَ أَرْسَلَهُ يُبَارِكُكُمْ بِرَدِّ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ عَنْ شُرُورِهِ " (أعمال3/18-26).(13). 
وهذا تأكيد مطلق علي أنّ المقصود فى هذه النبوّة هو المسيح وليس أحد غيره. 
8- المسيح إله ورب أم إنسان؟
يقول البعض أن موسى نبي وأنتم تؤمنون أنّ المسيح إله نزل من السماء ومن ثم لا يكون مثل موسى. وللإجابة على هذا التساؤل نؤكّد أننا نؤمن بحسب ما جاء في الكتاب المقدّس أنّ الربّ يسوع المسيح هو كلمة الله وصورة الله الذي من ذات الله الآب " نور من نور إله حق من إله حق " ولكنه أيضًا " تتجسّد من الروح القدس ومن مريم العذراء تأنّس " أي أنه تجسد وظهر في الجسد كإنسان وكان كاملاً في ناسوته، إنسانيته، كما كان كاملاً في لاهوته؛ يقول الكتاب عنه " وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَداً وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ مَجْداً كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ مَمْلُوءاً نِعْمَةً وَحَقّاً "(يوحنا1/14)، " الَّذِي إِذْ كَانَ فِي صُورَةِ اَللهِ، لَمْ يَحْسِبْ خُلْسَةً أَنْ يَكُونَ مُعَادِلاً لِلَّهِ، لَكِنَّهُ أَخْلَى نَفْسَهُ، آخِذاً صُورَةَ عَبْدٍ، صَائِراً فِي شِبْهِ اَلنَّاسِ، وَإِذْ وُجِدَ فِي اَلْهَيْئَةِ كَإِنْسَانٍ، وَضَعَ نَفْسَهُ وَأَطَاعَ حَتَّى اَلْمَوْتَ مَوْتَ اَلصَّلِيبِ "(فيليبي2/6-8). 
فهو كلمة الله بطبيعته ولكنه كان أيضًا إنسانًا بتجسّده، وكإنسان حلّ عليه الروح القدس ومسحه كاهنًا وملكًا ونبيًا، فقام بمهام وعمل ودور ووظيفة النبي فى حمل رسالة الله الآب للعالم، وكان كاهنًا على الصليب، وملكًا لملكوت السموات. قال عنه القديس بطرس بالروح، بعد أن قال أنه " رب الكلّ "(أعمال10/36)، " يَسُوعُ الَّذِي مِنَ النَّاصِرَةِ كَيْفَ مَسَحَهُ اللهُ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ وَالْقُوَّةِ الَّذِي جَالَ يَصْنَعُ خَيْراً وَيَشْفِي جَمِيعَ الْمُتَسَلِّطِ عَلَيْهِمْ إِبْلِيسُ لأَنَّ اللهَ كَانَ مَعَهُ " (أعمال10/38)، ولذا قيل عنه " هَذَا يَسُوعُ النَّبِيُّ الَّذِي مِنْ نَاصِرَةِ الْجَلِيلِ " (متي21/11)، ورأي فيه اليهود نبيًا عظيمًا وقالوا عنه " قَدْ قَامَ فِينَا نَبِيٌّ عَظِيمٌ وَاِفْتَقَدَ اَللهُ شَعْبَهُ "(لوقا7/16)، بل والنبي الذي تنبأ عنه موسى " هَذَا هُوَ بِالْحَقِيقَةِ اَلنَّبِيُّ الآتِي إِلَى اَلْعَالَمِ "(يوحنا6/14).
ونخاطب هؤلاء الكتاب أيضًا بمنطقهم ونقول لهم وأنتم لا تؤمنون أن المسيح إله بل نبي. وبهذا المنطق فالمسيح مثل موسى.*


----------



## Christian Knight (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: السلام على من اتبع الهدى*



TruthXSeeker قال:


> -فى حين ان الكتاب المقدس منذ القرن الاول تمت ترجمته الى عدة لغات وانتشر بجميع انحاء العالم مما يجعل تحريفه امرا مستحيلا ولم يحدث يوما قتال بين المسيحيين حوله
> 
> هذا -إذا كان كلامك صحيحا-الذي جعل تحريفه أمرا سهلا
> ولكن لنرجع لبعض التاريخ
> ...



*1-لست اعرف ان كنت لا تجيد الانجليزية ام انك من هواة التدليس لان الموقع يتحدث عن الترجمة الانجليزية للكتاب المقدس فقط, يعنى ليس فيه اى نفى لكلامى. وبالتالى يبقى تحريف الكتاب المقدس مستحيلا لترجمته الى عدة لغات من القرون الاولى للمسيحية واود ان اضيف انه الكتاب الذى تمت ترجمته الى اكثر عدد من اللغات فى العالم الى يومنا هذا

2-يبقى العقل هو الارجح ورأى العقل هو ان تحريف كتاب الله مستحيل وكلامك غير مقنع بالمرة, فالانجيل اكمل التوراة والمسيحية انتشرت وكل ذلك والله حافظ على التوراة والانجيل والكتاب المقدس كله محفوظا من التحريف, فلماذا لم يستطع اله الاسلام ان يفعل المثل؟

3-ما معنى قولك ان حد الردة افتراء على محمد؟ اتحب ان نفتح موضوعا بمنتدى الحوار الاسلامى ونثبت لك هذا من القران والسنة؟
وما معنى قولك ان توريث المرأة النصف خطأ؟ اتنكر كلام القرآن؟؟
ده غير ان الاسلام لم يأتى بما هو اعظم من المسيحية بل على العكس فانه اعاد البشرية للوراء وبالتالى لا يمكن ان يكون مكملا وقد اوضحت لك لماذا لا يناسب اى زمان ومكان  ويا ريت تكلمنا بالعقل يا اخ.*


----------



## TruthXSeeker (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: السلام على من اتبع الهدى*

اولا الرد على شبهة (من اخوتكم) بقلم القس عبد المسيح بسيط:

بداية نضع الشبهة نفسها كاملة:

من هو النبي المثيل لموسي؟
1- يقيم لك الرب إلهك نبى مثلك:
تنبأ موسى النبي، في سفر التثنية قبل موته قائلاً: " يُقِيمُ لكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَبِيّاً مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي. لهُ تَسْمَعُونَ. حَسَبَ كُلِّ مَا طَلبْتَ مِنَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ فِي حُورِيبَ يَوْمَ الاِجْتِمَاعِ قَائِلاً: لا أَعُودُ أَسْمَعُ صَوْتَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِي وَلا أَرَى هَذِهِ النَّارَ العَظِيمَةَ أَيْضاً لِئَلا أَمُوتَ، قَال لِيَ الرَّبُّ: قَدْ أَحْسَنُوا فِي مَا تَكَلمُوا. أُقِيمُ لهُمْ نَبِيّاً مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ مِثْلكَ وَأَجْعَلُ كَلامِي فِي فَمِهِ فَيُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا أُوصِيهِ بِهِ. وَيَكُونُ أَنَّ الإِنْسَانَ الذِي لا يَسْمَعُ لِكَلامِي الذِي يَتَكَلمُ بِهِ بِاسْمِي أَنَا أُطَالِبُهُ " (تثنية18/15-19).
ويرى بعض الكتّاب من الأخوة الأحباء المسلمين، بعد أنْ حذفوا الآيتين الأولى والثانية من النبوّة، واكتفوا فقط بالآيات التي تبدأ بقوله " أُقِيمُ لهُمْ نَبِيّاً مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ مِثْلكَ "، أنّ النبي المقصود في هذه النبوّة هو نبي المسلمين وليس الربّ يسوع المسيح. وقد بنوا نظريتهم على الافتراضات التالية:
(أ) أنَّ الإخوة المقصودين في عبارة " مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ " هم العرب بنو إسماعيل(1). فقد كان إسماعيل هو ابن إبراهيم البكر وأخو إسحق والذى وُعد بأنْ يكون أمّة عظيمة، وبالتالي تعني عبارة " إِخْوَتِهِمْ " العرب. فقد كان إسماعيل وإسحق أبناء الوالد نفسه إبراهيم، إذن فهما أخوان، وهكذا فإنَّ أبناء أحدهما هم إخوة لأبناء الآخر.
(ب) أن الله سيضع كلامه في فم النبي الموعود، " وَأَجْعَلُ كَلامِي فِي فَمِهِ " وهو إشارة إلى أنَّ ذلك النبي الذي ينزل عليه الكتاب سيكون أميًا حافظًا للكلام (2) والملاك وضع الكلام في فم نبي المسلمين فقد " نزل جبريل بالقرآن الكريم على قلب محمد ليكون من المنذرين" (3) أليس هذا تصديق لنبوّة موسى " وأجعل كلثمي في فمه "!! وأيضًا " أنَّ أسلوب الكلام وطريقة نطقه وجمله وكلماته وحروفه كلها من كلام الله سبحانه وتعالى باللفظ والمعنى. فالقرآن... هو الكتاب الوحيد الذي ينطبق عليه هذه الصفة " (4).
(ج) وقال البعض مستشهدين بما جاء في تثنية (34/10)؛ " وَلمْ يَقُمْ بَعْدُ نَبِيٌّ فِي إِسْرَائِيل مِثْلُ مُوسَى الذِي عَرَفَهُ الرَّبُّ وَجْهاً لِوَجْهٍ "، وقد نقلها كاتب إظمار الحق " ولم يقم بعد ذلك " ( ج2ص202)، مضيفًـا كلمة " ذلك "، كما نقلها بعض القدماء مُحرّفة هكذا " لايقوم فى بني إسرائيل نبي مثل موسي"!!(5)، لتوحي بأنَّه لن يخرج من بني إسرائيل نبي مثل موسى!! وبالتالي يكون المقصود هو نبي المسلمين وليس المسيح الذي جاء من بني إسرائيل!! وقالوا " لو كان المراد بها المسيح لقال: أقيم لهم نبيًا من أنفسهم "(6)!!
(د) ويضعون بعض المماثلات بين موسى ونبي المسلمين وهي كالآتي(7):
1- كان لكل منهما والدان ( أب وأم )، أمَّا المسيح فله أمّ وليس له أب بشريّ.
2- وُلد كلٍّ منهما ولادة عاديّة بالأسلوب الطبيعيّ، ولكن المسيح خُلق بالقدرة الإلهيّة المميّزة.
3- كل منهما تزوّج وأنجب ذريّة وكان له عائلة، أما المسيح فلا.

أنا متفق


4- بدأ كلٍّ منهما رسالته النبوية في سنّ الأربعين، أما المسيح فقد بدأ رسالته في سنّ الثلاثين. وهذا خطأ واضح لأنَّ موسى النبي دعاه الله في سن الـ80 سنة. فقد قضى أربعين سنة في قصر فرعون " وَلَمَّا نُبِذَ إتَّخَذَتْهُ اِبْنَةُ فِرْعَوْنَ وَرَبَّتْهُ لِنَفْسِهَا اِبْناً. فَتَهَذَّبَ مُوسَى بِكُلِّ حِكْمَةِ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ وَكَانَ مُقْتَدِراً فِي الأَقْوَالِ وَالأَعْمَال، وَلَمَّا كَمِلَتْ لَهُ مُدَّةُ أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً خَطَرَ عَلَى بَالِهِ أَنْ يَفْتَقِدَ إِخْوَتَهُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ."(أعمال الرسل7/21-22)، وأربعون سنة أخرى في سيناء قبل أنْ يُكلّمه الله " وَلَمَّا كَمِلَتْ أَرْبَعُونَ سَنَةً ظَهَرَ لَهُ مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ فِي بَرِّيَّةِ جَبَلِ سِينَاءَ فِي لَهِيبِ نَارِ عُلَّيْقَةٍ "(أعمال الرسل7/30)!!.
5- كان كل منهما مُسَلّمًا به كنبي من قبل شعبه، وحتّى اليوم، على الرغم من أنهما عانيا الكثير. أمّا المسيح فقد رفضه اليهود برمتهم على مدى ألفي سنة!!
النقطة الرابعة تحتاج لبحث
والوقت تأخر 
فلا يسعني إلا الموافقة((حاليا))
النقطة الخامسة صحيحة بعض الشيء
ولكن لا أعتقد أن اليهود رفضوا المسيح برمتهم
وهنا وقعوا في خطأين، الأوّل هو قولهم أنَّ محمدًا كان مسلما به كنبي من شعبه، فقد رفضه العرب معظم أيام دعوته واتهموه بأنه رجل مسحور " إِذْ يَقُولُ الظَّالِمُونَ إِن تَتَّبِعُونَ إِلاَّ رَجُلاً مَّسْحُوراً " (الإسراء47)، وبأنه شاعر مجنون " وَيَقُولُونَ أَئِنَّا لَتَارِكُوا آلِهَتِنَا لِشَاعِرٍ مَّجْنُونٍ " (الصافات36)، وقالوا عن قرآنه إنه أساطير الأولين " وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِنْ هَذَا إِلا إِفْكٌ افْتَرَاهُ وَأَعَانَهُ عَلَيْهِ قَوْمٌ آخَرُونَ فَقَدْ جَاؤُوا ظُلْماً وَزُوراً وَقَالُوا أَسَاطِيرُ الأَوَّلِينَ اكْتَتَبَهَا فَهِيَ تُمْلَى عَلَيْهِ بُكْرَةً وَأَصِيلاً "(الفرقان4، 5).
والخطأ الثاني هو قولهم أنَّ اليهود برمتهم رفضوا المسيح!! وهذا غير صحيح لأنَّ جميع الذين انضموا للمسيحية ونشروها في السنوات العشر الأولي للمسيحية كانوا من اليهود الذين آمنوا بالمسيح، سواء في فلسطين أو في بقية دول حوض البحر المتوسط. فقد آمن في أوّل عظة للقديس بطرس بعد حلول الروح القدمن حوالي ثلاثة آلاف نفس " فَقَبِلُوا كَلاَمَهُ بِفَرَحٍ وَاعْتَمَدُوا وَانْضَمَّ فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ نَحْوُ ثَلاَثَةِ آلاَفِ نَفْسٍ "(أعمال الرسل 2/41).
النقطة الأولى:
لقد آمن بالرسول معظم أهله (بإستثناء المنافقين)
صحيح أنهم آمنوا متأخرين
ولكنهم آمنوا
النقطة الثانية:
عندما أتى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
إنتهت الديانات الأخرى في الجزيرة العربية
كذلك موسى عليه السلام
حين أتى إنتهت معظم الديانات


ومن الواضح أنّ هذا الكاتب لا يفهم إلا لغة العنف والقوة الحربية!! فالمسيح واجه أصعب المواقف بقدرة إلهية لايملكها أحد سواه!! ولو استخدم فيها القوة لسالت الدماء ومات المئات وترمّلت المئات من النساء وتيتّم الآلاف من الأطفال!! فعندما حاول أهل الناصرة طرحه من على الجبل لم يقاوم ولم يستخدم أيّة قوّة ماديّة " فَقَامُوا وَأَخْرَجُوهُ خَارِجَ الْمَدِينَةِ وَجَاءُوا بِهِ إِلَى حَافَّةَِ الْجَبَلِ الَّذِي كَانَتْ مَدِينَتُهُمْ مَبْنِيَّةً عَلَيْهِ حَتَّى يَطْرَحُوهُ إِلَى أَسْفَلُ، أَمَّا هُوَ فَجَازَ فِي وَسْطِهِمْ وَمَضَى " (لوقا4/29, 30)، ولما حاولوا رجمه يقول الكتاب " فَرَفَعُوا حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ. أَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَاخْتَفَى وَخَرَجَ مِنَ اَلْهَيْكَلِ مُجْتَازاً فِي وَسْطِهِمْ وَمَضَى هَكَذَا" (يوحنا8/59). فهل كان المسيح لاحول له ولاقوّة، كما يزعمون؟!! أم كان هو القوى ولكنه الوديع المحب الذي لم يأت ليُهلك بك ليُخلّص، كقوله " لأَنَّ اِبْنَ اَلإِنْسَانِ لَمْ يَأْتِ لِيُهْلِكَ أَنْفُسَ اَلنَّاسِ بَلْ لِيُخَلِّصَ " (لوقا9/56).

نحن نتكلم عن التشابه بين موسى ومحمد عليهم السلام
وهذا الكلام لا ينفع هنا



7 - أتى كل منهما بشريعة جديدة وأحكام جديدة، دُعيت الأولى بناموس موسي والثانية بالشريعة، أمّا المسيح فلم يأتي لا بشريعة جديدة ولا بأحكام جديدة إنما جاء ليكمّل الشريعة القديمة!! ويعتمدون على قوله " لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لأَنْقُضَ النَّامُوسَ أَوِ الأَنْبِيَاءَ. مَا جِئْتُ لأَنْقُضَ بَلْ لأُكَمِّلَ "(متّي5/17).
وقال السيد أحمد ديدات " إن موسى ومحمد أتيا بشربعة جديدة وأحكام جديدة لشعبيهما وإنّ موسى لم يُعط بني إسرائيل الوصايا العشر ولكن طقوسًا شاملة مؤكّدة لهداية الناس وجاء محمد.... إلى شعب يغُطّ في الهمجيّة والجهالة. أنهم يتزوجون أمهاتهم واشتهروا بوأد البنات، وأنّهم مدمنون الخمر، زناة، عبدة أوثان ومولعون بالميسر بحسب ترتيب الأيام". ثم ينقل وصف " جيبون " للعرب قبل الإسلام بقوله أن العربيّ قبل الإسلام " إنسان وحشي غالبًا عديم الإحساس يصعب تمييزه عن باقي الخليقة الحيوانية "!! ولا نوافق مطلقًا لا على ما قاله السيد ديدات ولا ما قاله الكاتب الغربي جيبون لأن كليهما يتحاملان على العرب بدون أي مرجع علمي أو دراسة تاريخيّة علميّة. والغريب أنَّ مترجم الكتاب، إبراهيم خليل أحمد، أو مراجعته فايزة محمد بكري، لا يعلّقان على أقوال ديدات غير الحقيقية ولكن يعلّقان على أقوال الكاتب الغربي جيبون بالقول " هذا هو الفكر الغربي المتعصّب ضد العرب وكان لا بدّ من التعقيب، فالعرب فى الجاهليّة امتازوا بصفات أبقي عليها الإسلام "!!.
ونضيف هنا ونقول لجميعهم أنَّ العرب قبل الإسلام كان منهم النصارى واليهود، وكان لهم تأثيرهم، يقول القرآن " إِنَّ هَذَا لَفِي الصُّحُفِ الأُولَى صُحُفِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَمُوسَى " (الأعلى8او9ا)، وأيضًا " وَإِنَّهُ لَفِي زُبُرِ الأَوَّلِينَ " (الشعراء196).
بل وكان بقيّتهم يعبدون الإله الواحد وأنْ كانوا يتّخذون من بعض الأصنام شفعاء عند الله وكان يلبّون بعضها قائلين " لبيك اللهم لبيك، لبيك لا شريك لك إلا شريك هو لك، تملكه وما ملك " أو " لبيك لا شريك لك، تملكه، أو تهلكه، فأنت حكيم فأتركه ". ويقول د. جواد على " والتلبية هي من الشعائر الدينية التي أبقاها الإسلام، غير أنَّه غيّر صيغتها القديمة بما يتفق مع عقيدة التوحيد " (المفصل في تاريخ العرب قبل الإسلام ج6: 375و377). وكانوا يحجّون ويصومون ويختتنون. ويُلخّص لنا الأستاذ خليل عبد الكريم في كتابه " الجذور التاريخية للشريعة الإسلاميّة " الشعائر التعبدية الموروثة من القبائل العربية كالآتي:
(1) تعظيم البيت الحرام ( الكعبة ) والبلد الحرام....
(2) الحج والعمرة...
(3) تقديس شهر رمضان...
(4) تحريم الأشهر الحرام...
(5) تعظيم إبراهيم وإسماعيل (عليهما السلام )...
(6) الاجتماع العام .... يوم الجمعة. (ص15-22).
كما كان منهم الحنفاء الموحّدون بالله ولا يعبدون الأصنام والذين مدحهم القرآن بقوله: " حُنَفَاء لِلَّهِ غَيْرَ مُشْرِكِينَ بِهِ وَمَن يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَكَأَنَّمَا خَرَّ مِنَ السَّمَاء فَتَخْطَفُهُ الطَّيْرُ أَوْ تَهْوِي بِهِ الرِّيحُ فِي مَكَانٍ سَحِيقٍ " (الحج30)، وأيضًا "وَمَا أُمِرُوا إِلا لِيَعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ حُنَفَاء وَيُقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ وَيُؤْتُوا الزَّكَاةَ وَذَلِكَ دِينُ الْقَيِّمَةِ "(البينة5).
ويُلخّص الأستاذ خليل عبد الكريم أهم عقائدهم تحت عنوان " الشعائر التعبدية الموروثة عن الحنيفية " كالآتي:
أ‌. النفور من عبادة الأصنام والتخلّف عن المشاركة في أعيادها.
ب‌. تحريم الأضاحي التي تُذبح لها (= للأصنام) وعدم أكل لحومها.
ت‌. تحريم الربا.
ث‌. تحريم شرب الخمر وحد شاربها.
ج‌. تحريم الزنا وحد مرتكيبه.
ح‌. الاعتكاف في غار حراء ( للتحنث ) في شهر رمضان والإكثار من عمل البر وإطعام المساكين طواله...
خ‌. قطع بد السارق....
د‌. تحريم أكل الميتة والدم ولحم الخنزير.
ذ‌. النهي عن وأد البنات وتحمل تكاليف تربيتهن...
ر‌. الصوم.
ز‌. الإختتان.
س‌. الغسل من الجنابة.
الإيمان بالبعث والنشور والحساب وأنَّ من يعمل صالحًا يدخل الجنة ومن يعمل سوءًا فإلى السعير" ثم ينقل قول الإمام الحافظ أبي الفرج الجوزي " وافقهم ( الإسلام ) عليها فيما بعد وبشّر بها ودعا إليها من بين ما بشّر به ودعا إليه " (الجذور التاريخية ص23-26).

مجددا نحن نتكلم عن التشابه وهذا لا ينفع هنا
أما عن الأخلاق التي بقت في الإسلام
فكذلك بني إسرائيل
لم يكونوا مثل الحيوانات
بل كانت لديهم أخلاق حميدة باقية
وأما عن الإتيان بديانة جديدة فهذا صحيح


8- قاد موسى شعبه بطريقة سريّه!! للخروج من مدينة مولده إلى مديان في محاولة للهروب من اضطهاد أعدائهم، وهاجر نبي المسلمين، أيضًا، مع اتباعه، من مدينه مولده إلى المدينة بطريقة سريّة ليهربوا من عذاب أعدائهم. أمَّا المسيح فلم يهرب أبدًا بأتباعه من مدينة مولدهم.
ونقول لهم أين ذُكر أنَّ موسى قاد شعبه بطريقة سريّة وهو الذي خرج بإذن من فرعون ثم تبعه فرعون بعد ذلك وهلك هو وجيشه في البحر الأحمر (خروج14)!!

هذه تحتاج لوقت
وأنا لا أملكه الآن
ولكن قرأت الجزء الذي يتكلم
والجزء غير واضح
فيقول أنهم هربوا وفروا(أي بغير علم فرعون)فالفرار يكون بغير علم فرعون
ثم يقولفي النسخة العربية(كيف تركناهم..)
ولكن حاليا أييد كلام المسلمين

10- توفّى موسى ونبي المسلمين وفاة طبيعية أمّا المسيح، وفقًا للعقيدة المسيحيّة، فقد مات أشرّ ميتة بقتله علي الصليب.
وللرد عن ذلك نذكر ما تقوله كتب الأحاديث والسير أنَّ إمرأه يهودية هي زينب بنت الحارث امرأه سلام بن مشكيم أهدت النبي شاة مسمومة فأخذ مضغة فلاكها ثم لفظها وقال لأصحابه أمسكوا ( إمتنعوا ) فإنَّ فخذها تخبرني أنَّها مسمومة.... أمّا بشر بن البراء ( الذى ابتلع ما أكله من الشاه ) قال بشر والذي أكرمك لقد وجدت ( أحس ) ذلك من أكلتي التي أكلت حين إلتقتها فما منعني أنْ ألفظها إلا إنّي كرهت أنْ أبغض إليك طعامك.
فأرسل النبي إلى اليهودية فقال ما حملك على ما صنعت؟ قالت نلت من قومي ما نلت! قتلت أبي وعمي وزوجي فقلت إنْ كنت صادقًا فإنَّ الله سيُطلعك على ذلك وإنْ كنت كاذبًا أرحت الناس منك، فمات بشر بن البراء الذي أكل من الشاه قيل في الحال وقيل بعد عام ثمّ أمر النبي بقتل هذه المرأة فقُتلت وعاش النبي بعد ذلك ثلاث سنين حتّى كان وجعه الذي قبض ( مات ) فيه وجعل يقول في مرضه مازلت أجد ( أعاني ) من الأكلة التي أكلتها في خيبر وهذا أوان انقطاع أبهري ( وريد بالقلب ) من ذلك السمّ. وجاء في المستدرك علي الصحيحين للإمام محمد بز عبد الله الحاكم النيسابوري، وصحيح البخاري حديث 6165 وكذلك فتح الباري، شرح صحيح البخاري للإمام ابن حجر العسقلاني، وكذلك فيض القدير، شرح الجامع الصغير للإمام المناوي، وكنز العمال للمتقي الهندي، والحاوي للفتاوي للإمام السيوطي، وهذه عقيدة السلف والخلف لابن خليفة عليوي، والبدابة والنهاية لابن كثير، ومحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لمحمد رضا في مكتبة الجامعة العربية " قال عروة: كانت عائشة - رضي الله تعالى عنها - تقول: كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول في مرضه الذي توفي فيه: يا عائشة، إنى أجد ألم الطعام الذي أكلته بخيبر، فهذا أوان انقطاع أبهري من ذلك السم ".

عن الحديث فهذا فبركة
فكيف للسم أن يبقى 3 سنوات
وأما أنا من رأي
أن موسى ومحمد عليهم الصلاة والسلام
ماتوا موتة طبيعية
أما عيسى فقد توفاه الله  ورفعه إليه في السماء(كما اؤمن)


11- مات كلٍّ من موسى ونبي المسلمين ودفنا في القبر ومازال كلٍّ منهما يرقد في قبره على الأرض، ولكن المسيح طبقًا للتعاليم المسيحيّة، يجلس عن يمين الله.
12- تؤمن الغالبية العظمي من المسيحيّين بأن المسيح إله، ولا يؤمن أحد من اليهود والمسلمين أنَّ موسى أو نبي المسلمين إله. ومن ثمّ لا يكون المسيح هو النبي المثيل بموسى بل نبي المسلمين!!!
أنا اؤيد النقطة11
أما النقطة 12 فعندي تعديل هو
أن موسى ومحمد لم يقدسوا ويصبحوا آله من قبل أتباعهم الرئيسين
أما عيسى فنعم

وفي الختام أرى أن هذا القس
فشل في رد التشابه بين موسى ومحمد عليهما السلام
وأترك الخيار للقراء المنصفين


----------



## TruthXSeeker (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: السلام على من اتبع الهدى*

1-لست اعرف ان كنت لا تجيد الانجليزية ام انك من هواة التدليس لان الموقع يتحدث عن الترجمة الانجليزية للكتاب المقدس فقط, يعنى ليس فيه اى نفى لكلامى. وبالتالى يبقى تحريف الكتاب المقدس مستحيلا لترجمته الى عدة لغات من القرون الاولى للمسيحية واود ان اضيف انه الكتاب الذى تمت ترجمته الى اكثر عدد من اللغات فى العالم الى يومنا هذا

نعم ولكن أليست الإنجليزية أكثر اللغات إنتشارا؟؟

2-يبقى العقل هو الارجح ورأى العقل هو ان تحريف كتاب الله مستحيل وكلامك غير مقنع بالمرة, فالانجيل اكمل التوراة والمسيحية انتشرت وكل ذلك والله حافظ على التوراة والانجيل والكتاب المقدس كله محفوظا من التحريف, فلماذا لم يستطع اله الاسلام ان يفعل المثل؟

نعم العقل هو الأرجح
أما عن كلامي فهذا رأيك وأنا أحترمه ولكن لي رايي
فالتحريف إذا نظرت له عن القرب تجد أنه سيء
ولكن إذا رأيته من نقطة بعيدة وقارنته ببعض الأشياء تجد أنه كان مفيد

3-ما معنى قولك ان حد الردة افتراء على محمد؟ اتحب ان نفتح موضوعا بمنتدى الحوار الاسلامى ونثبت لك هذا من القران والسنة؟
وما معنى قولك ان توريث المرأة النصف خطأ؟ اتنكر كلام القرآن؟؟
ده غير ان الاسلام لم يأتى بما هو اعظم من المسيحية بل على العكس فانه اعاد البشرية للوراء وبالتالى لا يمكن ان يكون مكملا وقد اوضحت لك لماذا لا يناسب اى زمان ومكان ويا ريت تكلمنا بالعقل يا اخ.
نعم هذا إفتراء
أما عن الإثبات
فيمكنك الإثبات من الكتاب
أما السنة فأنا لا آخذ سوى الحلال والحرام (من جانب الحيطة فقط) والمتواترات الفعلية
أما عن السبب فأنا بينته عدة مرات في منتدى الحوار الإسلامي
أما عن الصلاحية
فأنا أعتقد أن الإسلام هو الصالح
وأما عن المنطق
فأنا أتكلم بالمنطق
ولا أدري لماذا تعيد نفس الجملة
فقل لي بالضبط من أي ناحية أنا غير منطقي بالضبط؟؟


----------



## Christian Knight (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: السلام على من اتبع الهدى*



TruthXSeeker قال:


> وفي الختام أرى أن هذا القس
> فشل في رد التشابه بين موسى ومحمد عليهما السلام
> وأترك الخيار للقراء المنصفين




*يا اخ الللى حضرتك رديت عليها دى الشبهة نفسها اللى كتبها المسلمين وليس رد القس لان رد القس فى الرسالة التى تليها فاين ردك على كلامه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
منتظرين ردك على كلام القس عبد المسيح*


----------



## TruthXSeeker (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: السلام على من اتبع الهدى*

سأجيب غدا عن باقي موضوع القس
أما الآن
فأهم شيء أفعله هو....النووووم
ساعة 2:30 باليل
تعبت
يلا مع السلامة


----------



## Christian Knight (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: السلام على من اتبع الهدى*



TruthXSeeker قال:


> 1-نعم ولكن أليست الإنجليزية أكثر اللغات إنتشارا؟؟




*الانجليزية هى الاكثر انتشارا فى العصر الحديث وليس فى القرون الاولى للمسيحية
لانه فى القرون الاولى للمسيحية كانت اكثر اللغات انتشارا هى اليونانية واللاتينية, والانجليزية لم تكن موجودة اصلا وقتها

ثم كيف تكون مسلما سنيا وانت لا تؤمن بالاحاديث الصحيحة؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## TruthXSeeker (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: السلام على من اتبع الهدى*



Christian Knight قال:


> *يا اخ الللى حضرتك رديت عليها دى الشبهة نفسها وليس رد القس لان رد القس فى الرسالة التى تليها فاين ردك على كلامه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> منتظرين ردك على كلام القس عبد المسيح*



لووول
آسف فأنا دخلت الصفحة في الفترة إلي كنت أنت حاط فيها ردك الأول فقط
فلم أرى الثاني وإعتقدت أن هذا هو الموضوع
فأنا أسحب كلامي حاليا
والتكملة بكرة إن شاء الله
مع السلامة


----------



## TruthXSeeker (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: السلام على من اتبع الهدى*



Christian Knight قال:


> *الانجليزية هى الاكثر انتشارا فى العصر الحديث وليس فى القرون الاولى للمسيحية
> لانه فى القرون الاولى للمسيحية كانت اكثر اللغات انتشارا هى اليونانية واللاتينية, والانجليزية لم تكن موجودة اصلا وقتها
> 
> ثم كيف تكون مسلما سنيا وانت لا تؤمن بالاحاديث الصحيحة؟؟؟؟؟*


آخر إجابة اليوم
أنا لست سنيا ولا شيعيا ولاهم يحزنون
أنا مجرد متبع لما أراه حق
أي بمعنى آخر
مسلم (نقطة آخر السطر)
أما عن الإنجليزية فغدا
إن شاء الله


----------



## fady_vb (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: السلام على من اتبع الهدى*

عبووووووووووود

ممكن سؤال ؟؟ بصوت واطى!!
انت خريج ازهر او طالب فى الازهر !؟ صح ؟؟
ها ؟ مش سامع ؟؟ 

اصلى بجد من بداية الموضوع تحس انك من كوكب تانى و شكلك لا عارف فى القرآن و لا حتى فى تقليم البامية !
بص انت تبدأ تذاكر بداية من الفاتحة ؟؟
والله ما تعرف تفسرها !!! :59:
يا راجل هتعمل تفسير لوحدك لمعنى الذكر .. بجد شكلك غلبان و مالكش فى المواضيع الكبيرة دى زى ما قالوا ..

بص يا عبووود امانة عليك تجيب صحابك المرة اللى جاية .. :yahoo:

يلا باى


اخ نسيت

( السلام على من اتبع طريق صلاح سالم )
المحور لا !! ادينى حذرت !! 30:


----------



## جورج مايكل (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: السلام على من اتبع الهدى*

سلام المسيح معكم
مين هدى دى اللى كل شويه يجيبوا سيرته  هل هى واحده من اياهم
 وسلام على من اتبع هدى ومشى وراها


----------



## abdo6680 (15 مايو 2007)

ايها النصرانى انك تدور حول موضوع تحريف الانجيل كثيرا سأريحك تماما من هذا الموضوع ......
ان الله له حكمة فى ذلك لان كل رسالة جأت مكملة لما قبلها انا لم اصور الله عز وجل سبحانة وتعالى بأنسان يخطاء انتم الذين صورتم الله بأنسان لسنا نحن المسلمون من نصور الله بأنسان 
نحن عرفنا الله بلعقل والايمان ولم نعرفه بلصور والخرافات ....
ردك على استشهادى بأيات الانجيل رد غير مقنع انت قولت ان المسيح تكلم هنا عن الوثنين وما قيل فى الاية وصفا شاملا لما انتم تؤمنون به ( اذا انت قولتها بلسانك ) اذا انتم تفعلون ما فعل الوثنين اذا اسطورة الفداء والصلب اسطورة وثنية مأخوذة من اساطير الوثنيات القديمة عند الهندوس والبابلين والفرس ..... انا لست جاهل وليس المسلمين بجهلاء نحن نعلم ما لا تعلمون لأننا عرفنا الله واحسنا عبادتة ونعيش على رضاه ولكن انتم تبدلون الحق بلباطل تحرفون الكلم تؤمنون بلهزل والخرافات ... لا تأخذنى كان ردك رد غير محترم فيجب ان ادافع ولكنى دافعت بلعقل ولم ادافع بلعصبية والتشدد ......
( والسلام على من اتبع الهدى)


----------



## Basilius (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: السلام على من اتبع الهدى*



abdo6680 قال:


> ايها النصرانى انك تدور حول موضوع تحريف الانجيل كثيرا سأريحك تماما من هذا الموضوع ......
> ان الله له حكمة فى ذلك لان كل رسالة جأت مكملة لما قبلها انا لم اصور الله عز وجل سبحانة وتعالى بأنسان يخطاء انتم الذين صورتم الله بأنسان لسنا نحن المسلمون من نصور الله بأنسان
> نحن عرفنا الله بلعقل والايمان ولم نعرفه بلصور والخرافات ....
> ردك على استشهادى بأيات الانجيل رد غير مقنع انت قولت ان المسيح تكلم هنا عن الوثنين وما قيل فى الاية وصفا شاملا لما انتم تؤمنون به ( اذا انت قولتها بلسانك ) اذا انتم تفعلون ما فعل الوثنين اذا اسطورة الفداء والصلب اسطورة وثنية مأخوذة من اساطير الوثنيات القديمة عند الهندوس والبابلين والفرس ..... انا لست جاهل وليس المسلمين بجهلاء نحن نعلم ما لا تعلمون لأننا عرفنا الله واحسنا عبادتة ونعيش على رضاه ولكن انتم تبدلون الحق بلباطل تحرفون الكلم تؤمنون بلهزل والخرافات ... لا تأخذنى كان ردك رد غير محترم فيجب ان ادافع ولكنى دافعت بلعقل ولم ادافع بلعصبية والتشدد ......
> ( والسلام على من اتبع الهدى)



*انت يابني 
يا اما تتكلم بعقل وبلاش تنطيط من شبهة لشبهة 
الفرصة المعطاة لك لتغير اول مداخلة جاهلة مثلك قولتها عن المسيحية اثبت فيها جهلك الشنيع قد مضت 
اذن فانت جاهل 
وبعدين تقدر تستند الى تفسير مسيحي واحد تضاهي بة الاخ كريستيان نايت ؟؟؟؟ 
اظن انك ولا حتى تعرف اية هو التفسير المسيحي 
وبعدين هل تقصد من كلامك ان الانجيل يشتم نفسة ؟ يعني يقول يالصلب و الفداء ثم يدين نفسة ؟
ممكن تطلعها من تفسير مسيحي ؟؟ 
جهلك الشنيع و زيفك ظاهر من اول مداخلة 
ولم تقدر الى الان ان تكتب عن الايمان المسيحي بطريقة صحيحية *


----------



## abdo6680 (15 مايو 2007)

*الجزء الثالث (الدليل القاطع والبرهان الساطع)*

الاختلافات فى الاناجيل الاربعة...........

1_حدثت قصة العشاء الاخير وتدليك يسوع بلطيب فى بيت سمعان الابرص عند مرقص 3:14 وعند متى 6:26 . بينما حدثت عند لوقا فى بيت الفريسى لوقا 36:7 . الا انها حدثت فى بيت مريم ومرثا ولعازر فى بيت عنيا عند يوحنا 121-2).
2_ حدثت واقعة تدليك يسوع بالطيب قبل عيد الفصح بيومين وذلك عند مرقص 1:14 وعند متى 2:26 بينما حدثت قبل الفصح بستة ايام عند يوحنا 1:12 وسكت عنها لوقا . ولكنه ذكرها قبل ارسال التلاميذ الاثنى عشر.
3_ تم سكب العطر على راس يسوع عند مرقص 4:14 ومتى 7:26 . الا انه عند لوقا ويوحنا دهنت رجليه بالطيب لوقا 38:7 . يوحنا 3:12 .
4_ متى كان العشاء الاخير؟ كان فى اليوم الاول من الفطير وذلك عند مرقص 12:14 . ولوقا 8:22 . ومتى 17:26 . الا انه كان عند يوحنا بعد موت يسوع وقيامته يوحنا 28:18 .
5_ وعلى ذلك يكون يوم القبض عليه مساء يوم الخميس عند مرقص ولوقا ومتى . ويكون مساء الاربعاء عند يوحنا.وبالتالى يكون يوم الصلب هو الجمعة عند مرقص ولوقا ومتى . ويكون يوم الخميس عند يوحنا.....................

راجعو تلك الايات ارقامها موضحا . وانظروا الاختلاف بنفسكم...
ارجو رد سريع وارجو عدم حجب هذا الموضوع.
( والسلام على من اتبع الهدى)


----------



## abdo6680 (15 مايو 2007)

ليست هذه هى كل الاختلافات يوجد الكثير ولكن سيطرح فى مرات قادمه بأذن الله........
لا يزال هناك الكثير من المواضييع وانا اكررها مررا وتكررا اريد ردود منطقيه ومهذبه واسلوب حوار حضارى انا لست متعصب ولا طالب ازهرى ولا شيخ انا انسان مسلم اعطانى الله عقلا الذى عرفت به الاسلام وليس السبب انى ولدت مسلما فسرت مسلم. لكن اقتناعى بدينى ودفاعى عنه نابع من عقلى ويقينى ..............

( والسلام على من اتبع الهدى)


----------



## Basilius (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: السلام على من اتبع الهدى*

*عظيم جدا جدا *
*اذن هرب هذا العضو الجاهل من اعادة ما كتبة من معلومات مغلوطة عن المسيحية و لم يعيدها في الفرصة  التي اعطيناها لة *
*اذن فهو يؤكد جهلة الشنيع و عدم معرفتة بالمسيحية *
*هروب موفق يا حبيبي *
*ناتي لجزء اخر بين و اظهر هذا العضو فية انة لا علم لة بالمسيحية بل انة ناقل اعمى ولا يعرف ما هو الكتاب المقدس و لم يفتحة و ينظر فية *
*لنرى الجهل و السذاجة بعيها *





> 1_حدثت قصة العشاء الاخير وتدليك يسوع بلطيب فى بيت سمعان الابرص عند مرقص 3:14 وعند متى 6:26 . 1_حدثت قصة العشاء الاخير وتدليك يسوع بلطيب فى بيت سمعان الابرص عند مرقص 3:14 وعند متى 6:26 . بينما حدثت عند لوقا فى بيت الفريسى لوقا 36:7 .1_حدثت قصة العشاء الاخير وتدليك يسوع بلطيب فى بيت سمعان الابرص عند مرقص 3:14 وعند متى 6:26 . بينما حدثت عند لوقا فى بيت الفريسى لوقا 36:7 . الا انها حدثت فى بيت مريم ومرثا ولعازر فى بيت عنيا عند يوحنا 121-2).


 
*اول القصيدة جهلا و سذاجة ما بعدها سذاجة *
*ما دخل العشاء الاخير بقصة المراة الخاطية التائبة التي سكبت الطيب على راس المسيح و دهنت ارجلة بالطيب ايضا ؟؟؟ *
*اية دخل دي في دي يا جاهل ؟؟؟؟؟ *
*هل تريد ان تقول  بان العشاء الاخير كان في نفس وقت مسح المراة الخاطئة التائبة ارجل و راس المسيح بالطيب ؟؟؟ .... اذن فانت جاهل رقم واحد ....وساذج جدا  *
*لنرى اولا من انجيل معلمنا مرقص ان العشاء الاخير ليس لة صلة بالمراة الخاطئة التي دهنت راس و ارجل يسوع بالطيب *
*لنرى جهل هذا الجاهل *
*[Q-BIBLE] 
العدد 3 
وفيما هو في بيت عنيا في بيت سمعان الابرص وهو متكىء جاءت امراة معها قارورة طيب ناردين خالص كثير الثمن فكسرت القارورة و سكبتة على راسة 
[/Q-BIBLE]
اذن كان هذا في بيت سمعان الابرص اللذي من بيت عنيا قبل ايام الفطير 
ناتي الان لنثبت ان العشاء الاخير شىء و ما حدث في بيت سمعان الابرص شىء اخر في يوم اخر لنثبت كذب و سذاجة هذا العضو 
في نفس الاصحاح الرابع عشر و اللذي يتكلم عن المراة الخاطئة في بيت سمعان الابرص ونجد ان 
[Q-BIBLE] 
الاصحاح الرابع عشر و العدد 12 
وفي اليوم الاول من الفطير حين كانوا يذبحون الفصح قال لة تلاميذة اين تريد ان نمضي و نعد لناكل الفصح فارسل اثنين من تلاميذة و قال لهما اذهبا الة المدينة فيلاقيكما انسان حامل جرة ماء اتبعاة وحيثما يدخل فقولا لرب البيت ان المعلم يقول اين المنزل حيث اكل الفصح مع تلاميذي فهو يريكما علية كبيرة مفروشة معدةهناك اعدالنا فخرج تلميذاة و اتيا الى المدينة ووجدا كما قال لهما فاعدا الفصح 
وزفي العدد 22 وفيما هم ياكلون اخذ يسوع خبزا و بارك و كسر و اعطاهم و قال خذوا كلوا هذا هو جسدي 
[/Q-BIBLE]

مال العشاء الرباني يا جاهل و مال هذة الواقعة 
انت تقول ان العشاء الرباني حدث في بيت سمعان الابرص عندما سكبت المراة الطيب على المسيح 
وها هو الكتاب المقدس يكشف زيفك و جهلك و سذاجتك 
. 






			بينما حدثت عند لوقا فى بيت الفريسى لوقا 36:7 .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

اللة ؟؟؟ هي وصلت بيك درجة الجهل و السذاجة لهذة الدرجة ؟ 
هل الفريسي اسم شخص ياجاهل ؟ ... الم تسمع ابدا عن الفريسيين يا ساذج ؟ 
سمعان الابرص كان فريسيا يا جاهل  
واليك الدليل ومن نفس الاصحاح اللذي تستشهد بة يا ساذج 
من نفس الاصحاح اللذي تستشهد بة 
 
 
[Q-BIBLE] 
لوقا الاصحاح السابع و العدد 36 
وسالة واحد من الفريسيين ان ياكل معة فدخل بيت الفريسي و اتكا 
[/Q-BIBLE]
ومن نفس الاصحاح اللذي لم تقراة بتاتا يا جاهل 
[Q-BIBLE] 
العدد 39 
فلما راى الفريسي اللذي دعاة ذلك تكلم في نفسة قائلا لو كان هذا نبيا لعلم من هذة المراة التي تلمسة و ماهي انها خاطئة فاجاب يسوع و قال لة يا سمعان عندي شيىء اقولة لك فقال فقل يا معلم 
[/Q-BIBLE]
عرفت بقى انك في كل سطر بتكتبة بتفضح جهلك الشنيع ؟؟؟؟
اين العشاء الرباني يا غبي ؟ 
هل هذا كان وقت العشاء الرباني ؟؟
هل هنا كان العشاء الرباني ؟
هل دهنت المراة الطيب على راس و ارجل المسيح في يوم العشاء الرباني يا جاهل ؟ 
وفين قصة العشاء الرباني هنا يا جاهل ؟؟؟؟؟
هل هي حدثت الان في بيت سمعان الابرص الفريسي اللذي لم تعرف معنى كلمة فريسي  و ظنيت انها اسم اخر ؟؟؟ 
لنرى من انجيل لوقا زيف و سذاجة هذا العضو و هل هذا هو العشاء الرباني ام لا يا غبي 
و هل تقدمت المراة ودهنت يسوع بالطيب في العشاء الرباني ام لا يا جاهل ... من انجيل لوقا 
في الاصحاح الثاني و العشرون من انجيل معلمنا لوقا 
وبعد مرور حادثة المراة التي دهنت المسيح بالطيب 
و بعد اكثر من عشرة اصحاحات و مرور وقتا و ايام على هذة الحادثة و التي يجمعها هذا الجاهل مع حادثة العشاء الرباني ( قمة الجهل ) 
[Q-BIBLE] 
انجيل لوقا الاصحاح الثاني و العشرون و العدد 7 
وجاء يوم الفطير اللذي كان ينبغي ان يذبح فية الفصح . فارسل بطرس و يوحنا قائلا اذهبا و اعدا لنا الفصح لناكل فقالا اين تريد ان نعد؟ فقال لهما اذا دخلتما المدينة يستقبلكما انسان حامل جرة اتبعاة الى البيت حيث يدخل وقولا لرب البيت يقول المعلم لك اين المنزل حيث اكل الفصح مع تلاميذي  فذاك يريكما علية كبيرة مفروشة هناك اعدا 
[/Q-BIBLE]
 
اتحداك انك تطلعلي من الانجيل في النصوص التي تتكلم عن العشاء الرباني انة اثناء العشاء الرباني دخلت المراة الخاطئة التي دهنت الطيب على ارجل و راس المسيح و اتحداك ايضا ان تاتي بدليل واحد على ان ما حدث في بيت عنيا في بيت سمعان الفريسي كان هو العشاء الرباني 
قمة الجهل و السذاجة 

[Q-BIBLE] 
. الا انها حدثت فى بيت مريم ومرثا ولعازر فى بيت عنيا عند يوحنا 121-2).

[/Q-BIBLE]
اتحداك انك تقدر تثبت كلامك 
وان العشاء الرباني حدث في بيت عنيا عندما قامت المراة الخاطئة بدهن الطيب على راس و ارجل السيد 
يوحنا الاصحاح الثاني عشر العدد 1 



ثم قبل الفصح بستة ايام اتي يسوع الى بيت عنيا حيث كان لعازر الميت اللذي اقامة من الاموات فصنعوا لة هناك عشاء و كانت مرثا تخدم و اما لعازر فكان احد المتكئين فاخذت مريم منا من طيب ناردين خالص كثير الثمن و دهنت قدمي يسوع و مسحت قدمية بشعرها فانتلاء البيت من رائحة الطيب 

أنقر للتوسيع...

حضرتك مش عارف ان لعازر كان من ضمن بيت عنيا ..... كان في بيت عنيا؟؟؟ 
وهل في هذا النص يقول انة كان في بيت لعازر ام في بيت عنيا عموما 
وقال ان لعازر كان احد الميكئين اي انة لم يكن بيتة بل كان في مكان سمعان الفريسي اللذي هو ايضا من بيت عنيا 

حضرتك بقى يا حلو قلت ان دي حادثة العشاء الرباني 
اتحداك انك تثبت ان هذة المراة الخاطئة كانت في يوم العشاء الرباني كما اثبتنا جهلك و سذاجة تفكيرك من قبل في باقي البشارات .....طبعا المعهود منك هو غض النظر و التهرب 
العشاء الرباني كان في وقت غير هذا الوقت يا جاهل و قد اثبتنا ذلك اعلى المداخلة 
وموجود في يوحنا الاصحاح الثالث عشر و انة حادثة تختلف عن اليوم اللذي دهنت في المراة الخاطئة قدم و راس المسيح 




*


----------



## Basilius (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: السلام على من اتبع الهدى*

*المطلوب منك الان 
قبل الانتقال للنقاط الثانية 
انك تثبت ان المراة الخاطئة التي دهنت بالطيب المسيح كان هذا في العشاء الرباني 
وطبعا مش هتقدر 
لانك لا تعلم اي شىء في الكتاب المقدس *


----------



## abdo6680 (16 مايو 2007)

يا اخ abdo6680
بداية مشاركتك كانت في التناقضات المزعوة في الاناجيل
الا ككفيت تهربا و مماطلة و ذكرت لنا اول هذه التناقضات لنرد عليك؟

قال هذا الكلام العضو الفاضل ( my rock) وشهرته الزعيم . لقد جأت بأدله يا سيدى الفاضل على التناقضات والاختلافات . وكان يرد علي شخص ليس بوعى ولافهم بلكتاب يلوع الكلام ولا يرد على ما اظهره من اختلافات وأخطاء فى الكتاب المقدس على حسب اعتقادكم وإيمانكم .

والسلام على من اتبع الهدى


----------



## My Rock (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: السلام على من اتبع الهدى*



abdo6680 قال:


> يا اخ abdo6680
> بداية مشاركتك كانت في التناقضات المزعوة في الاناجيل
> الا ككفيت تهربا و مماطلة و ذكرت لنا اول هذه التناقضات لنرد عليك؟
> 
> ...


 
صديقي abdo6680
صدقني النسخ و اللصق دون وعي له لا يفيدك بشئ
فلنأخذ الامور بعقلانية و تروي
انت ذكرتك في اول شبهاتك عن نسل المسيح و عدد الاجيال, و ذكرنا لك انه ذاكر النسل تخطى اجيال عديدة, فهو لم يذكر فترة زمنية, بل تسلسل نسلي
و لم نرى منك رد, بل هروب الى شبهات اخرى
فأين عقلك يا عزيزي؟
موافق على الرد ولا ليك تعليق ثاني؟ حتى ننتقل الى الشبهة التالية
متفقين يا صديقي؟
سلام و نعمة


----------



## abdo6680 (17 مايو 2007)

الاخ الفاضل الزعيم انا لم افهم ردك. ممكن ان تعطنى أسئله مباشره وانا ارد عليك فيها. انا لااقوم بنسخ من اى موقع اسلامى لان ما اكتبه ليس مدون فى موقع على الشبكه . أنه أستنباط عقلى ومنطقى. لائنى أدرس مقارنات الاديان منذ زمن . فمن فضلك أعطنى الاسئله وان ارد عليك....
وشكرا لك وأتمنى ان يكون كل أعضاء المنتدى مثلك . لان لغة الحوار بأحترام مطلوبه انا لا اكن عداء للديانة المسيحية ولا اكره المسيحين . بل انه من أقرب أصدقائى مسيحين . وجيرانى . فرجاء من الساده الاعضاء اتباع سلوك محترم فى الرد وعدم الانفعال والعصبية.......


----------



## My Rock (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: السلام على من اتبع الهدى*

عزيزي abdo6680
كل ما طلبته منك هو الدروج في شبهة شبهة دون خبط الاوراق ببعضها
فلا ينفع تطرح شبهة و نرد عليها, ثم تقفز الى موضوع اخر
في شئ اسمه نظام و ترتيب, نرجوا منك الالتزام به

سلام و نعمة


----------



## abdo6680 (19 مايو 2007)

اتفقنا يا عزيزى my rock . فعليك ان تجيبنى بالترتيب . 
أذهب إالى المواضييع التى طرحتها بداية من الجزء الاول فى سلسلة الدليل القاطع والبرهان الساطع. 
منتظر ردود منك يا عزيزى

 السلام على من اتبع الهدى


----------



## Basilius (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: السلام على من اتبع الهدى*

*مش لما تبقى سيادتك الاول ترد على المناقشة و اللي مطلوب منك ؟*


----------



## abdo6680 (20 مايو 2007)

وماهو المطلوب الرد علية؟؟؟؟؟
أبدأ  فى أسئلتك وأنا أجيب!!!!!


----------



## الداعي الى الخير (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: السلام على من اتبع الهدى*

الله يهديكم ايها النصارى
ماذا فعل عمر بن الخطاب عندما حرر بيت المقدس من الصليبيين لقد التزم بامر رسولنا ااكريم محمد صلى الله ليه وسلم ولم يمس المسيحيين بعد فتح القدس


----------



## Basilius (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: السلام على من اتبع الهدى*



abdo6680 قال:


> وماهو المطلوب الرد علية؟؟؟؟؟
> أبدأ  فى أسئلتك وأنا أجيب!!!!!



*لية هو حضرتك لا تعلم عن ماذا تكلمت سيادتك ؟ 
اثبت ان في العشاء  الاخير دخلت المراة الخاطئة و سكبت الطيب على السيد المسيح *


----------



## القلب الشجاع (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: السلام على من اتبع الهدى*

اخي المسلم  لا تحاول ان تشكك في اي كلام في الانجيل  المقدس فهو اسمي من ذلك فنحن نؤمن بة عن يقين كامل  انة اعظم كتاب علي سطح الارض (صدقني ليس هذا تعصبا مني بل كل هذا عن طريق الدراسة الكاملة للكتاب المقدس) الذي لا يوجد فية اي اختلاف علي الاطلاق  بيل انتم الذين تفسرون حسبما تشاؤون بدون  وعي ولا فهم                    ولكن  اسمح لي ان اسال  سؤال بدون  غضب  ولا اقصد  شتيمة بل ان كان عندك رد  لو سمحت  جاوب             والسؤال هو
(تقولون ان الرسول هو محمد  في مصر  وفي بعض الدول الاسلامية الاخري لا تؤمن بمحمد كرسول  للة   فمثلا في العراق  يؤمنون  بان  علي ابن ابي طالب هو الرسول  )
مازا  تري في دين يختلفون فيما بينهم من هو رسول اللة ؟
في حين اننا  كمسيحيون  طوائف عديدة و لكن   نؤمن بان اللة هو المسيح وحدة ولا يوجد اي اختلاف في ذلك وشكرا


----------



## استفانوس (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: السلام على من اتبع الهدى*

*عزيزي
AVADA CADAVRA 

من وين بدو يثبت لك​*


----------



## القلب الشجاع (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: السلام على من اتبع الهدى*

اخي المسلم  لا تحاول ان تشكك في اي كلام في الانجيل  المقدس فهو اسمي من ذلك فنحن نؤمن بة عن يقين كامل  انة اعظم كتاب علي سطح الارض (صدقني ليس هذا تعصبا مني بل كل هذا عن طريق الدراسة الكاملة للكتاب المقدس) الذي لا يوجد فية اي اختلاف علي الاطلاق  بيل انتم الذين تفسرون حسبما تشاؤون بدون  وعي ولا فهم                    ولكن  اسمح لي ان اسال  سؤال بدون  غضب  ولا اقصد  شتيمة بل ان كان عندك رد  لو سمحت  جاوب             والسؤال هو
(تقولون ان الرسول هو محمد  في مصر  وفي بعض الدول الاسلامية الاخري لا تؤمن بمحمد كرسول  للة   فمثلا في العراق  يؤمنون  بان  علي ابن ابي طالب هو الرسول  )
مازا  تري في دين يختلفون فيما بينهم من هو رسول اللة ؟
في حين اننا  كمسيحيون  طوائف عديدة و لكن   نؤمن بان اللة هو المسيح وحدة ولا يوجد اي اختلاف في ذلك وشكرا


----------



## الداعي الى الخير (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: السلام على من اتبع الهدى*

الداعي الى الخير


----------



## استفانوس (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: السلام على من اتبع الهدى*



> الداعي الى الخير


*لم افهم عليك 
ماهو قصدك*


----------



## abdo6680 (21 مايو 2007)

أيها الاخ الفاضل. أنت تقصد الشيعة.من قال لك أن الشيعة لاتؤمن بمحمد علية الصلاة والسلام نبيا ورسولا من عند الله كل مافى الموضوع أن الشيعة تدين بالولاء لعلى أبن أبى طالب لأنةفدى الرسول ونام فى فراشة ليلة الهجره . فهم يشهدون بأن لا اله الا الله وان محمد رسول الله وان على ولى الله لم يقولو نشهد ان على رسول الله. هم يحبون على أبن أبى طالب أكثر من اللازم وهذا طبعا مرفوض فى الأسلام لأنهم يعيشون على ذكراه . من قال لك ان الشيعة لاتؤمن بمحمد علية الصلاة والسلام نبيا ورسولا ؟ تأكد من معلوماتك أيها الاخ الفاضل. واذا كنت تحب الرجوع لمصدر أبحث عن كتاب من هم الشيعة هو موجود على شبكة الانترنت سترى ماقولته لك.
 والسلام على من اتبع الهدى


----------



## abdo6680 (21 مايو 2007)

اخي المسلم لا تحاول ان تشكك في اي كلام في الانجيل المقدس فهو اسمي من ذلك فنحن نؤمن بة عن يقين كامل انة اعظم كتاب علي سطح الارض (صدقني ليس هذا تعصبا مني بل كل هذا عن طريق الدراسة الكاملة للكتاب المقدس) الذي لا يوجد فية اي اختلاف علي الاطلاق بيل انتم الذين تفسرون حسبما تشاؤون بدون وعي ولا فهم  

أيها الاخ الفاضل القلب الشجاع لقد طرحت عدة مشاركات منها اربع مشاركات بها اثباتات بأرقام الاصحاحات لوجود اختلاف بين لوقا ومرقص ومتى ويوحنا فى عدة أموروليست أمور عادية ولكنها حول العشاء الاخير والصلب.اذا كان عندك ردود فجاوب...........


----------



## abdo6680 (21 مايو 2007)

1_ حدثت واقعة تدليك يسوع بالطيب قبل عيد الفصح بيومين وذلك عند مرقص 1:14 وعند متى 2:26 بينما حدثت قبل الفصح بستة ايام عند يوحنا 1:12 وسكت عنها لوقا . ولكنه ذكرها قبل ارسال التلاميذ الاثنى عشر!!!!!!!!!!
2_ تم سكب العطر على راس يسوع عند مرقص 4:14 ومتى 7:26 . الا انه عند لوقا ويوحنا دهنت رجليه بالطيب لوقا 38:7 . يوحنا 3:12 !!!!!!!!!!
3_ متى كان العشاء الاخير؟ كان فى اليوم الاول من الفطير وذلك عند مرقص 12:14 . ولوقا 8:22 . ومتى 17:26 . الا انه كان عند يوحنا بعد موت يسوع وقيامته يوحنا 28:18 !!!!!!!!!
4_ وعلى ذلك يكون يوم القبض عليه مساء يوم الخميس عند مرقص ولوقا ومتى . ويكون مساء الاربعاء عند يوحنا.وبالتالى يكون يوم الصلب هو الجمعة عند مرقص ولوقا ومتى . ويكون يوم الخميس عند يوحنا!!!!!!!!!!
 أيها الاخ الفاضل القلب الشجاع انا طرحت هذة الاختلافات فلم يأتى رد عليها هل عندك رد ؟؟؟؟؟
إن كنت تعى وتفهم الكتاب المقدس كما تقول أعطينى رد.
 والله أنا عندى ما لايقل عن أكثر من 84 قضية أختلاف وأريد طرحها كلها ولكن لم يصلنى رد حتى الان فى قضية واحدة حتى من اول 6 قضايا نشرتهم.


----------



## اسيا (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: السلام على من اتبع الهدى*

السلام عليكم 

يعني حلال عليكم تشتموا الاسلام  وتهينوه باقبح الاهانات 

اهذا هو الدين المسيحي يدعوا للتسلط ولعدم الديموقراطية 

قرات موضوع يقول سب محمد حرية شخصية 

والحمد لله احنا نبينا لم يعلمنا  سب الانبياء 

عيسى عليه الصلاة والسلام 

 وهو هنا لم يسب ولا شيء انتم تعرفوا الا الاهانات 

الله يهديكم


----------



## اسيا (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: السلام على من اتبع الهدى*

والله يا اخي ضعف الحجج 

 لا يجدوا مايردوا يظلوا يتهربوا 

الله يهديكم وتفتحوا قلوبكم للايمان


----------



## abdo6680 (21 مايو 2007)

رجاء من الادارة عدم حزف مشاركاتى . هناك أكثر من مشاركة تم حزفهم.
الا تريدون أن يظهر الحق


----------



## روح الامل (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: السلام على من اتبع الهدى*

للاسف يا اخي هذا ما يحصل لجميع الاخوة المسلمين في هذا المنتدى 

ولكننا  سنصمد وربما يستغربوا من  صمودنا هذا وممكن اذا حصلهم ما حصل الينا بهذا المنتدى لا يبقوا مثلنا 
واقول لكم سبب صمودنا لانه لدينا ايمان لا تملكوه انتم والله يهديكم لذلك احبتي 

وخلينا نتعامل بحضارية 

 يا اخوتي 

والسلام عليكم


----------



## جورج مايكل (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: السلام على من اتبع الهدى*

سلام المسيح معكم
1- ثم قبل الفصح بستة ايام اتى يسوع الى بيت عنيا حيث كان لعازر الميت الذي اقامه من الاموات يوحنا 12-1
أى ان المسيح ذهب الى بلدة بيت عنيا قبل الفصح بستة ايام وفى خلال هذه الستة ايام وبالتحديد قبل ايام الفصح بيومين عملوا وليمه ليسوع فى بيت سمعان الأبرص كما ذكر فى انجيل متى ومرقس  فالمسيح لم يذهب مباشرة الى الوليمه ولكن كان هناك قبلها باربع ايام عند لعازر وذهب معه لعازر الى الوليمه قبل ايام الفصح بيومين وبالتالى ليس هناك أى تناقض
2-ورد فى انجيل مرقس:و فيما هو في بيت عنيا في بيت سمعان الابرص و هو متكئ جاءت امراة معها قارورة طيب ناردين خالص كثير الثمن فكسرت القارورة و سكبته على راسه
اى ان القاروره كسرت وكانت مملوءة لدرجةان الرائحه ملات المكان كله وبالتالى نزلت على راس يسوع كما فى انجيل متى ومرقس ونزلت من كثرتها على رجلى المسيح كما ذكر انجيل يوحنا حيث ذكر ان المرأة زيادة فى اكرام المسيح مسحت رجلى المسيح بشعرها  وبالتالى ليس تناقض فقد نزل الطيب على راس ورجلى المسيح  
3-لم يذكر انجيل يوحنا حادثة العشاء الأخير اما المذكور فى :28 ثم جاءوا بيسوع من عند قيافا الى دار الولاية و كان صبح و لم يدخلوا هم الى دار الولاية لكي لا يتنجسوا فياكلون الفصح    فلم يشترك فيه السيد المسيح
4- وعلى ذلك التناقض الرابع غير موجود من الأساس
لعل المعترض يكون فهم ما نقصد 
وفات على المعترض ان ايام الفصح هى اسبوع ينتهى بيوم السبت وليس يوما واحا كما يعتقد المعترض وبالتالى ليس هناك تناقض


----------



## My Rock (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: السلام على من اتبع الهدى*



abdo6680 قال:


> رجاء من الادارة عدم حزف مشاركاتى . هناك أكثر من مشاركة تم حزفهم.
> الا تريدون أن يظهر الحق


 
يا اخي نحن لا نحذف الا النسخ و اللصق
عندك اي مشاركة تفضل بطرحها بدل البكاء و العويل


----------



## برنابا01 (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: السلام على من اتبع الهدى*



My Rock قال:


> يا اخي نحن لا نحذف الا النسخ و اللصق
> عندك اي مشاركة تفضل بطرحها بدل البكاء و العويل



القص واللصق مسموح للاخرين 

يعني مسموح للنصارى فقط


----------



## My Rock (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: السلام على من اتبع الهدى*



برنابا01 قال:


> القص واللصق مسموح للاخرين
> 
> يعني مسموح للنصارى فقط


 
استفدنا ايه من مشاركتك يا صديقي؟
خليك بالموضوع رجاءا, احسن لما نحذف ردود بايخة مثل ردك هذا, تبدأ بالبكاء و العويل, لماذا حذفتم ردي و خايفين من كشف الحقيقة!!!


----------

